# Sticky  Behaviour expectations



## Kalandra

I can't help but to post this as it seems we have a lot of new owners recently. People who are interpreting their hedgehog's behavior as hatred for the owner, when it is actually just how hedgehogs are.

This post is more a posting for people reading who are considering getting a hedgehog. And for those who just got a hedgehog and may have the wrong expectation of what interaction with a hedgehog can be like. I don't mean to offend anyone. I've been around for years and hedgehogs have become a "fad" pet many times since then. And it always seems that when they become more popular there is always a flood of folks who get one and have either read posts about an extremely friendly and affectionate hedgehog and get the wrong expectation of what a typical hedgehog can be like.

There have been a few lately that think their hedgehog hates them because it always snuffles and raises its quills when picked up, runs and hides when the lights turn on, or runs away when the owner is trying to hold it. To be honest, I see nothing wrong with any of these behaviors. To me this is what a normal hedgehog does. Hedgehogs are naturally timid/shy/defensive animals and these behaviors are from that. If your hedgehog is new to you, then they may change. With enough time to build a bond of trust, your hedgehog may not do these behaviors anymore.

You really have to get to know your hedgehog, build a bond and treat them as they want to be treated. And don't think that bond forms in a week or two. For some it takes months. I've seem people report a YEAR after they got a hedgehog that that bond of trust has finally formed (I actually had one that took that long). Some may disagree but it's been my experience that many hedgehogs are not what most people consider affectionate. If you are expecting a hedgehog to want to spend time with you like a dog or cat, or even seem happy you are there (like a guinea pig who weeks when you walk up to its cage), then you have expectations that I honestly don't think are reasonable for a hedgehog. Some are oddly affectionate, but most really do what they want to do and if you fit into that plan, great! If not, you may find yourself sorely disappointed.

Don't get me wrong. I love hedgehogs and cannot imagine my life with out them. No two hedgehogs I have had have ever been completely alike. And no two I've met or handled have wanted to be handled the same way. Each had to be interacted with differently. I've had loving and oddly affectionate ones. And I've had the occasional, leave me alone I'm busy, types. You learn what they like and don't like and interact accordingly.

If you try to pet a hedgehog and it gets upset when you try to stroke its quills, don't pet it. Some hate to have their quills stroked. But may not mind having a smaller area rubbed (like along the skirt of their quills or behind their ears).

Some hate to be touched at all, but are fine if allowed to explore on you or near you. I've had some that I blocked off a small area, threw a blanket down, some toys and a wheel and laid in the middle while the hedgehog explored. Given enough time, each of the hedgehogs that liked this interaction would end up snuggled next to me when they were done playing.

Some hate bright lights. Sitting in a very dimly lit room sometimes helps.

Some hate to feel exposed, sitting with a towel or blanket on your lap so they can hide can help.

Some are just so busy exploring their environment that they couldn't be bothered with showing you affection.

Just to give you an example of a hedgehog one might consider to hate people. Riley was an extremely defensive hedgehog. He would snuffle, click, pop and actually purred (or should I say growled) when you did something he didn't like. Which sometimes that just included picking him up. His head quills were often over his eyes. The fur on his face was never smooth because his head quills were up so often. But, if you sat still with him he was fine and would come out to explore. He was very defensive to any type of movement though and would quickly raise his quills if you moved. However he was also extremely loving and oddly affectionate for a hedgehog. He would run up to my shoulder and snuggle up on my neck. He would sit in his cage and stare at me waiting for me to put my hand in (so he could crawl in to get out). Keep in mind that if you tried to take him out when he didn't want to go, you were picking up a clicking quill ball. I thought I would share Riley's story since to me he is a good example of a hedgehog who can be extremely defensive, but yet very affectionate if interacted with correctly.


----------



## Gnarly

I think it's great you posted this for perspective owners to read. I too, feel many people expect too much from their hedgehogs, and are sorely disappointed. 

Good Post.


----------



## Nancy

I too think many people have unrealistic expectations of hedgehogs and how they will interact with us. Many people seem to get the impression they are little tiny cats and dogs with quills rather than fur. These ideas mean that many hedgehogs end up being re-homed for behaviour issues when they are doing nothing other than being a hedgehog. 

Many hedgehogs, even those that never huff or raise a quill will not interact with us like a cat or dog. Rarely do they come when called or come out to great us when walking by their cage. A few do, but those are few and far between. 

Sometimes people want a hedgehog that will cuddle but if a hedgehog does not want to cuddle it will not cuddle. Hedgehogs usually do not conform to us, we conform to them. 

Many people seem to think when a hedgehog is shy, usually the term they use is grumpy, they think the hedgehog has not been handled as a baby and that is why it is the way it is. This simply is not always true. Hedgehogs are born shy just the same as humans and with all the handling in the world some hedgehogs will still react to sudden movements and sounds. It is their personality the same as a shy human is not going to be comfortable getting up in front of a bunch of strangers and give a speech. 

Often when someone brings home a new baby they are disappointed because the baby that was outgoing and friendly at the breeders is a ball of quills at home. This is totally normal as that baby has left everything that was familiar to him. This is a scarey time for them and they need quiet gentle handling to get accustomed to their new home. Some will be comfortable in hours, some days, and some months. 

We have had a wide variety of hedgehogs here from petstores, other breeders, our babies, rescues and rehomes and with probably 100+ hedgehogs there is only one that I could say hated us and I'm not sure she hated us so much as hated human contact. She wanted no interaction with us what so ever and when we had to pick her up to clean her cage, she would retaliate by trying her best to bite. She was a sweetheart as a baby but quilled into a girl who wanted nothing to do with anyone.


----------



## Hedgie Mama

As a newbie to hedige owning the one thing I felt that helped was research and lots of it before I got Ruby. I read up on this site and others and it gave me an insight into what a hedige is like and after I got Ruby this site kept me going knowing that i had to take babysteps to get Ruby's trust and that she didnt hate me. 

Its taken until today to see how that has payed off, and that has been since June 7th. We are still away to go before she wil snuggle but I feel anyone new to hedgehog ownership should remember little steps, these hedgies are only a few generations from being wild animals and are still nervous and somewhat skittish, so take it slowly and remember its a marathon not a sprint


----------



## numothehedgehog

All my hedgehogs I owned were very timid and shy. Some grew out of it others did not.
Hedgehogs are natrually very scared and always ready to be 'on guard.' I think this should be stated and known before deciding to get one!
;]


----------



## intheend

This is a great post and definitely a must read for new hedgehog owners. I'm a new hedgehog owner myself and my girl is still adjusting after being with me for 2 months. All it takes is patience and they will come around.


----------



## Tristen

Great post as mentioned.

Pokey hates to have his quills petted at certain times, while other times he just loves it. He does have spots he never likes touched, and others where you can pet anytime you want. You just have to get to know your own hedgie.

I always get huffed at when I first get him out and he balls up. You can't let that deter you. Pokey goes defensive first and THEN finds out who it is. As soon as he sniffs me he comes right on out and as long as no sudden movements are made stays out.

When they try to run, let them. Pokey often times will run around (often times on me) and as soon as some energy gets used up he comes right up, sprawls out, and takes a nap on my chest or snuggled right up next to me.

As a new owner just get to know your own hedgie and it should all turn out great. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nancy

The point trying to be made here is that not all hedgehogs will come around regardless of how much patience the owner has or how much attention and handling they receive. Some will never want to be handled, touched and some not even looked at. With time and patience most will come around but not all.


----------



## pammie

i have also noticed that a lot of people have some very unrealistic expectations of hedgehogs. they expect that their hedgies will fall asleep on them and snuggle with them and that often is not the case. i have had momo over a year now, she is a lovely sweet natured little girl who seems very happy in my company but even she will not fall asleep on me and can get angry if i try to touch anywhere near her face, i can play with her quill as much as i like but as soon as i get too close to her face the quills come out with avengenge. i think for anyone thinking of getting a hedgie they have to be prepared for any type of personality and not expect too much especially not too fast!


----------



## jbsgirl1423

I'm naturally an inpatient person so when at first dodger wasn't fond of being held i would get upset and put him down.. Now i realize he is good for me we're teaching each other patience and starting to bond.


----------



## Cinca

I've basically classified hedgehogs into 2 categories: snugglers and explorers. The snugglers will do just that....find a comfy place on you where they like to snuggle and go to sleep. The explorers will not hold still for anything. In the explorer category you can also add those who just do not like to be held...period. One of my mellowest and best moms hated to be held. She would not hold still for anything and made sure to poop as much as she could. I resolved not to interact with her, yet she was the sweetest and best mom ever.


----------



## Hedgierrt

My first hedghog, Boris, who died about 11 years ago, was very shy. He ONLY liked me. He would bite or pee on my friends. He loved to explore, and would come to his door about 7:30pm every night wanting to be let out to explore the room, which he did. He would not let me touch him for a week after returning from vacations. I LOVED Boris very much and still miss him.

We got Henry the end of February this year, and Henry is a snuggler. He lets everyone hold him, snuggles and sleeps under the covers with us before bed, does not pop or click, or ball up. If you wake him up he will get a bit spiney, then talking to him he calms right down and is fine. My daughter can even roll him over on his back and give him a "raspberry" on his tummy and he does not ball up.

Two very different personalities of two very different hedgehogs.


----------



## lmsoft

This post is a bit reassuring! I've had my baby about 3 months now, and she still is really easily frightened. I don't feel like she doesn't like me, but more like everything scares her. She huffs if I breath too loudly. But, she'll happily fall asleep on my stomach (wrapped up in a safe blanket, of course), or poke her head out and explore a bit if I'm not moving much. But, if I turn my head too much, pop!, up go the quills.

I take comfort in the fact that she's rarely ever actually rolled up in a complete ball. She has her quills up the majority of the time, but I can sneak my hands under her and feel her little feet and soft belly without her freaking out too much. And she's very mild manored. She's only nipped a few times, and only because my fingers seemed particularly tasty. And she's only relieved herself on a person once! Considering I've had her since she was about 6 weeks old, I'm really impressed! The one time she peed, it was on my friend, and we'd had her out much longer than I usually go, and I think she just couldn't hold it anymore!

It's good to hear it can take months for them to come around. I was beginning to think my little girl would always be shy and completely afraid of me, but now I have hope that she'll get more and more comfortable with me.


----------



## iamdbf

Jade is mainly an explorer, but she combines that with cuddling. She runs around me and goes against me, and tries to nudge me up. She eventually finds a closed in spot like between my legs, tries to burrow a little, and goes to sleep. If she is awake though, she never stays still.


----------



## Hedgie17

aww those are cute stories guys!


----------



## lilhoglet

Love the thread  I think it is really important to remember (as others have already stated) that although some hedgies come around others just won't... ever. Also if you are picking up a hedgehog from an owner who cannot provide for them anymore just know that even if the hedgehog is a complete cuddler and a total sweetheart to his/her old owner does not mean he/she will be with you. I suppose you can see it as chemistry... as well as the fact that some appreciate different surroundings (what is going on around them in the house). 

Sidenote:
Although this issue is more prevelent with hedgehogs than in other animals I think anyone considering any type of pet should realize that there is a chance that particular pet will not meet your expectation. I know some people who have bought dogs who are supposed to be very active that are "too lazy" for the owner. Just as people have different personalities, so do all animals!


----------



## peanut1388

Peanut is quite well behaved but the weird thing is he is more socible in the day then at night he is supose to be sleeping in the day he is in my room upstairs where it is quiet but sometimes in the middle of the day he will come out of his cage and grab a bite to eat and a sip of his water and then go on his wheel or play with his toys for like 5 minutes then goes back to sleep it is strange I wonder if in hte night time he takes tiny naps because of the 5 minutes of sleep he lost in the daylight.. He is some fun to watch and he is my special little guy Every hedgehog has a different personality i guess (and scedule :lol: )


----------



## juggalicious

I'm hoping for a snuggler, but as long as I get a hedgehog I'll be happy!  I have two bearded dragons, one of which is brumating(hibernating) so i know about animals that don't want to be bothered LOL, his little brother is just anti-social and still scared of us I think. I really hope our new hedgie will want to cuddle, but if not we have a dog to cuddle LOL


----------



## sebian

We have one that will let you scratch his ears and chin, one that will climb on/over/through/under anything and everything (including your pants) and won't sit still unless he's sleeping, and one that wishes you would just let him sleep and stop trying to touch him. It's amazing how different their personalities are!!


----------



## juggalicious

Well I finally picked up my new hedgie today, he is so adorable I can hardly beleive it. He's still really scared with all the new stuff, but I'm hoping he starts to warm up to me


----------



## Mikolaj

Good post! It seems kind of obvious to me that an animal covered in spikes isn't likely to be a good cuddler. I like hedgies most BECAUSE of that fact. It'd be cool if mine warmed up, but he's pretty outgoing as is. Definately a ball and huff type, but if I handle him for a good hour, by the end he's very inquisitive and sniffing around me a lot more. Haha, he bit my roommate tonight :lol: Her own dang fault, she was trying to put his face and he was giving all warning signs of not wanting anything to do with it, quilling at her in that side until CHOMP. Didn't draw blood, just an irritated "LEAVE ME ALONE" nibble.

I am totally 100% ok if my hedgie never becomes "loving". Tolerant is more then enough for me! If I want cuddly, I'll snuggle my cats or go buy another hamster!

I think people tend to forget that hedgehegs (much like pets like chinchillas) are wild animals. The domesticity we see in cats, dogs, hamsters, rats, etc. has been around for SO many generations, it's like comparing a Zebra to a Horse I think. They can usually be socialized, but all in all typically don't have much use for human interaction due to their natural instincts still controlling so much of them. You can usually teach tolerance in wild animals, but affection is a lot harder to come by because they have such strong urges to protect themselves.


----------



## junkyardcritter

I'm glad I read this thread. I have also just gotten my first hedgehog a few days ago. I'm very pleased with him, his name is Bonaparte. So far it's the norm', he huffs a lot when I first take him out of his cage, and he pricks his quills up at certain movements. He eventually calms down and likes to explore and find a hiding spot to fall asleep in. It's only been a few days and I have no complaints. I was just thinking I noticed in this thread that everyone says people have all these expectations but for me to tell the truth I wasn't sure what I was expecting. I knew he wasn't going to be the same as other pets, but I wasn't sure exactly what that would mean. I really like the way he is, and I have to say I'm pretty happy with him. I know this will be a learning process, I'll get to know him and he'll get to know me, so I'm really not worried. I really love the little guy and couldn't be happier!


----------



## iamdbf

Mikolaj said:


> Good post! It seems kind of obvious to me that an animal covered in spikes isn't likely to be a good cuddler.


they can be. My Jade is.


----------



## casemac

I think this post is so important!! Hedgies have become a 'fad'- read up on them, talk to breeders- go visit one and see if its really for you!! You have to love them for who they are- dont expect them to change!!


----------



## dorasdaddy

Dora is a perfect mix in my opinion. When she is first woken up she does the typical " dont touch me dance" but after just a couple of minutes of that she relaxes and begins to try to find a dark place to go back to sleep. While she is catching her power nap i usually out out some mealies for her to chase down for a snack and get her toilet paper tube ready for her to play with. As soon as the smell of those mealies hits her nose she is up and at 'em. She then runs around alternately playing with the tube and trying to dive off of the bed (why does she insist on running straight to the edge every time?) After a little while of this she comes back to me and i can pick her up and pretty much pet her anywhere i want....she seems to love having her nose rubbed, going so far as trying to nuzzle your finger. After that it is back to her igloo while her wheel and cage are cleaned up and more food put out. Around 11-12 she is up and about wheeling like mad. This lasts til 6-8 and then she is out for the day.


----------



## K9_girl1994

I too agree and love this post. Before I got Bruno I did so much research and knew that he is'nt likea dog or cat, but is an exotic animal that needs patience. I would never have gotten Bruno if I thought I couldn't handle it. Lucky for me my hedghog is strangely loving to me. Even though when ever I wake him up he will hiss but he never seems to roll ina ball anymore. I got him in middle november and he is just starting to form an awesome relationship with me. He will hiss and put his quills on his forehead when ever my mom trys to pet him though and my mom is scared of him because he is known to bite sometimes. He acts like he is guarding me from my family. :lol: I love him to peices though even though he has no manners on how to treat his elders! Since I've had Bruno I dont think I could live without a hedgehog. They are unique in their own way!


----------



## chgregory

Hello,

We are really new to haveing a hedge hog in our home, so my questions might well be too basic to be interesting, but I really need to know what is the right when it comes to feeding and handling our little girl.

Her name is "cuddles", she has been here since about November and we have been feeding her "cat food" as instructed by the breeder. We tried "Hedgehog" food, but she won't eat it. She will eat mealworms (about 15 to 20 per day) and a little cat food, but I don't know if it is getting the stuff it needs from this diet.

We try to hold her each day, but she is still very shy. She makes a "chucker" noise when we are near even when we feed her, but after a while she will snuggle and lick my hand. She also sort licks and nips at my finger but never bites. When we put her into a basin of warm water she hopped out and ran around on the floor. She likes peanut butter as a treat, but rejects fruit. 

I want to know how to get her to become a friend and what to do to give her a happy life here with us. My 10 year old daughter is officially 'cuddles" mommy, but we are caring for her together.

Thanks,

Cliff


----------



## Lilysmommy

Most hedgehog food is nothing but crap. You should go to the nutrition section and look at the cat food sticky that was written by Reaper. It has a list of good cat foods that you can feed a hedgehog. It's best to have a mix of two or more, if you can do it. 
She shouldn't be getting that many mealworms a day, really. Usually 3-4 a day is good, from what I've read. 
Hedgehogs have naturally dry skin, so you should only give her a bath when she needs one. You can use Aveeno oatmeal bath to wash her, or kitten shampoo.
I'm not sure if she should be getting peanut butter for a treat or not, but make sure she's not getting any whole nuts. They can cause lots of problems.
Keep holding her every day, for at least half an hour, or more if you can manage it. Good luck!


----------



## Zalea

chgregory said:


> Hello,
> We are really new to haveing a hedge hog in our home, so my questions might well be too basic to be interesting, but I really need to know what is the right when it comes to feeding and handling our little girl.


Most of the basic questions about hedgehog ownership are answered on this forum. You made a great step in coming here.  Welcome!
My first suggestion is to read all the stickies (the posts at the top of the pages of each section of the board that have ! pictures beside them). They have so much information that is helpful to a new owner--I've had my hedgie about 6 months and I learned so much from this place!



chgregory said:


> Her name is "cuddles", she has been here since about November and we have been feeding her "cat food" as instructed by the breeder. We tried "Hedgehog" food, but she won't eat it. She will eat mealworms (about 15 to 20 per day) and a little cat food, but I don't know if it is getting the stuff it needs from this diet.


As Lilysmommy said, hedgehog food is crap. It's made mainly for European hedgehogs and does not meet the nutritional values of African Pygmy hedgehogs. Try to get Cuddles on a mix of cat foods (preferably a mix of proteins like, for example, a chicken based one and a lamb based one, etc), so she can get different sources of proteins. The list of food Lilysmommy was referring to was this one http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15. ALL the foods on that list are hedgie suitable, so try getting two or three of those (you can make the mix as big as you want, but two-three is usually a pretty good number for people who only own one hedgie and don't need tons of food around) and then slowly switching her to a mix of that food (try introducing one food at a time so you can tell if one upsets her tummy). If she's picky and you're not sure she'll eat a certain food, some stores offer sample bags of foods so you can try them before you invest in a huge bag.
Mealies are very fattening. Depending on her size and activity level should depend on how many mealies she gets. Typically 3-5 for the average (not overweight) hedgie is standard. They should be considered treats, with just a few a day, and should not be a main part of the diet--the main diet should be the kibble mix. 
Do you have a wheel for her in her cage so she can exercise?



chgregory said:


> We try to hold her each day, but she is still very shy. She makes a "chucker" noise when we are near even when we feed her, but after a while she will snuggle and lick my hand. She also sort licks and nips at my finger but never bites. When we put her into a basin of warm water she hopped out and ran around on the floor. She likes peanut butter as a treat, but rejects fruit.
> 
> I want to know how to get her to become a friend and what to do to give her a happy life here with us. My 10 year old daughter is officially 'cuddles" mommy, but we are caring for her together.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cliff


Holding her is great, and is what it will take to get her to be a "friend". Some take a long time to come around, so don't give up! She may never become a snuggle bunny, but she can become more friendly as time goes by if you keep working with her.
Some hedgies don't recognize food as food right off the bat. You can try giving her fruit again to see if she finally recognizes it. Or she may just not like fruit. Here's a fruit and veggie list, where you can find safe foods for her to try. http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60
You can also try some crushed boiled egg, scrambled egg (can be done in the microwave to avoid excess fats), unseasoned (but cooked) chicken/turkey, and different types of baby foods. A lot of times it's hit and miss when it comes to what they like, but hopefully you can find something. 
Like Lilysmommy, I'm not sure about the peanut butter...and I'm assuming it's creamy not chunky! But yeah, I'm not sure how good of a treat that is for her. Maybe someone else can be more helpful there. I probably wouldn't feed it to her myself.
Was the basin of water for a bath? If so, bathing/swimming shouldn't be part of general playtime. Hedgies get chilled easily. After bathing (or a special swim session for fun, if that's what you're aiming for), they need to be wrapped in a blanket or hedgie bag and snuggled with until dry before being allowed to run around or go back in the cage.

Like I said, browse the forums: there are so many beginners questions answered here. And feel free to ask questions! We've all been there, and we're all still learning, so that's what we're here for.


----------



## super_sonic

i have just recently bought a young hedgehog, i think its only a few months old, i got him from a pet store, some people have said it wasnt a great choice, because most stores dont take propper care of them, but i chose to go with it because just because he might get sick or have an issue doesnt mean i should kick him to the side, i love my new little friend, he runs around the house chasing my cat, and plays with my girlfriends ferrits, he opened up pretty quickly to me, the first day i had him he would roll up and huff and pop like crazy at me. but after that he was really good, i took him upstairs (the top floor of my house is hardwood) and placed him in his ball and ran right over to my sleeping cat trying to run her over lol. it was one of the cutest things i had ever seen, after 2 hours of watching i let him out the ball and he ran her down, it was so funny seeing her run from sonic, he didnt curl in a ball when she moved, never rose a spike or anything, then the day before yesterday i took him out to my girlfriends house, she has ferrits and i wanted to see if they would get along, sonic was in the ball at first but i didnt like him being tossed around and spinning all over the place, so i took him out the ball to see how they would act, it was actually a real shock to watch them play tug-of-war with a small mouse toy (was not a grown ferrit, it was still just a baby not much bigger than my hedgie) they got along verry well together chasing each other around and sharing their toys. 

sonic is alittle bit of both when it comes to snuggling and exploring, he has his times of both, when im watching tv, he climbs on my shoulder and lies there licking my neck and watching some fuel tv with me. but he also loves to roam all over the house with his ball and free roaming my bedroom and living room. im so glad he turned out the way he is, i love everything about him and cant believe its only been a little over a week.


----------



## Nancy

I suggest you do not let the ferrets near the hedgehog. Ferrets are predators and all it takes is one second for them to kill a small animal. The quills will not protect him. 

There are many sad stories on the various forums of ferrets killing small animals. Please do not let your hedgehog become a statistic. 

We had a tragedy here many years ago when our ferrets escaped their cage and killed two of my daughters bunnies. Thankfully they didn't get any of the other small animals because they were in ferret proof cages. The poor bunnies were in a bunny safe enclosure but it was not ferret proof. We don't even let our cats near the ferrets because there is too much risk.


----------



## super_sonic

i didnt konw that at all, i never really did any recearch on ferrits to know anything about them, all i know is they smell horrible, but now that i know ill keep him away from them and maybe soon get another hedgie so he's not too lonely when im at work during the day, i know that since he is somewhat used to all of his own toys and bed that i will have to get a new hedgie all of its own toys. ill be thinking it through for a while to see if im so happy with one i want another or just stay with sonic, i just really wanna get him a friend.


----------



## dorasdaddy

Male hedgehogs should NEVER be housed together, they are SOLITARY animals and do not need nor do they want any company from other animals. There have been many instances of hedgies fighting to the death. And anyway, when you are gone during the day, it is time for him to be asleep anyway....how much company do you need when you are sleeping?


----------



## HedgeMom

In addition to the EXCELLENT advice you've gotten from the two previous posters, I'd like to add a few things. 

First, leaving a hedgehog in a run about ball for two hours is cruel. The hedgehog is forced to run in it's own urine and feces, had no access to water, no way to cool down, no way to hide and rest. Basically he was imprisoned. 

Second, his behavior towards the cat is one of a terrified animal facing a predator and trying to scare it away. When cornered and threatened, a hedgehog will charge. I can't imagine how afraid he was and how helpless he must have felt. 

And to add insult to injury, you further tortured him by allowing a ferret to play hockey with him in the ball AGAIN and to be further terrified by having to interact with predator. 

You are sadly lacking in hedgehog husbandry knowledge and your hedgehog is going to pay the price unless you learn really fast. Hedgehogs are not toys, they aren't "Sonic", they don't have super powers. They can easily be hurt or killed by your behavior. 

Please consider rehoming him with a rescue who can give him proper care so that he can live a long and healthy life.


----------



## super_sonic

he wasnt in the ball that long, that was just a guessed time, i dint sit around with a stop watch to see how long everything is done, it was a baby ferrit, im not sure if you know their size or not but they are not much bigger than my sonic, it was not a rough toss, i highly doubt a baby ferrit could pick a 12" ball, it was more of a roll with his nose, he had no reason to be afraid of my cat, she was just sleeping and he went to her on the complete opposite side of the room, and im pretty sure i know what it looks like when animals are playing and when they scared, if he was so scared why wouldnt he huff or pop at her??? but just an fyi ill be sure NOT to take your advice and i will keep my hedgie. thanks


----------



## Immortalia

The main thing is...Hedgehogs have no need to interact with other animals...There's just a lot of "what ifs" that could've happened. And it would just be best not to let a similar situation happen again, "just in case". Just because nothing happened this time, doesn't mean that nothing will happen next time.

Hamster balls are definately not good to use. There's a lack of ventilation, no matter what you do with it. And the small slits provide nail traps for your hedgie's nail to get caught in. 
We are just worried about your hedgie's well being. I used to put my chinchilla in those balls, and within 10 min, it's all foggy. From then on, I just fenced off a section of the kitchen for her to run and play in.

For example, your hedgie's nail could have gotten stuck in one of the slits, and then the ferret would be pushing the ball, nail is still stuck, but the ball is moving... etc etc. It's just something that could happen, would you take that risk?

Hedgehogs tend to be timid animals. Reading over your post, this video came to mind 



 though what you did was no where near as bad. But I'm sure that's what HedgeMom was picturing as well, as that is the normal response of hedgies to other animals/noises, etc etc.


----------



## super_sonic

no that was nothing like what happened, they were just playing around like any two baby animals would, i did stop using the ball after hearing the first warning about it. i was keeping a close eye on them, i seen no biting or any other signs if sonic being afraid, if that would of happened i would have been sure to put the ferrit back in the cage to allow my hog to continue getting to know the room and look around.


----------



## Shelbys Mom

I don't see anything wrong with introducing animals depending on the temperament of the animal's.

When we first brought our first hedgie home our dog was curious as to what she was and was trying to get to her (to SEE her NOT eat her) when the hedgie was calm we let the dog meet her and he just sniffed her. and sometimes he will lick them. :shock: 

With some animals if you keep them from ever "meeting" the other animal they will get jealous and that make's them even more curious as to what it is and sometimes want to hurt the new smaller animal because it is taking their owners attention away from it. as to where if you let them see each other under supervision then they won't be as jealous.

Now if the animals are introduced and they show any aggression towards one another then I'd always keep them away.

So anyway super_sonic I don't see that you did anything that was that bad as long as they are closely supervised.
There are a lot of "What if's" but as long as they are closely supervised I don't see anything wrong with it. 

It's really the owners decision. and I wouldn't think that a new owner would set there and let another animal hurt their new pet on purpose. If they were going to I don't think they would be posting on this forum


----------



## Immortalia

Just make sure you keep a close eye on them. Sometimes, even the best of friends can turn on each other. I had that happen with my old cat and dog. They'd lived together for years, and one day, they just had an argument that turned bloody...Mostly my sister's because she stuck herself between them. Even my horse has gotten bit on her lip because she was visiting with her next door neighbour, and she needed stitches. They'd been side by side for an entire year, when that happened. So it's just something that you can never predict. Also know that because most vets aren't experienced with hedgies, minor injuries can turn serious when people don't know how to treat them.

I let my cat meet my hedgie. He's the most laid back cat ever, fluffy and big. I had no worries about introducing them, though I stayed right there watching them, and had my hand on my cat. 

But, I would NEVER let my hedgie meet my dogs. 1) they're too hyperactive for him, and 2) my big one would try to bite him, I know this, I know that he would bite, so I would never let them get together.

So if you know your animals well, and can read their body language well enough, then you know what to look for. Just always be aware, and never let your guard down, no matter how well they might get along.


----------



## HedgeMom

Shelbys Mom said:


> I don't see anything wrong with introducing animals depending on the temperament of the animal's.


Just because you did it doesn't make it right. Hedgehogs are prey. They are genetically hardwired to think like prey. NOTHING you can do will change that.

Dogs, cats, ferrets, etc are PREDATORS. They are genetically hardwired to be predators. You cannot change that. You can suppress it, but it's always going to be there. It's why a cat chases a toy mouse, it's why a dog chases a stick, it's why ferrets stalk and wardance. Size doesn't matter and age doesn't matter. Every time you put a predator near your hedgehog, they are afraid. They may respond in a way that makes you think they aren't, but that's you misunderstanding. They are still dumping tons of adrenaline into their system and trying to cope.

The fact that a dog or a cat or a ferret can kill your hedgehog before you could intervene is just one more reason it's wrong. Do NOT deceive yourself. If your predator wants a piece of your hedgehog, you are not fast enough to stop it.

There is zero reason for predators and prey to contact each other. If you can't prevent it from happening, you need to find another home for one of them.


----------



## Nancy

Ditto everything Hedgemom said. To add to it, ferrets play rough. Part of their play is biting at each other and dragging each other. Ferrets also have very tough skin so their biting each other doesn't hurt. Even if they are just playing, a ferret can easily fatally injure a small animal. 

Temperament of the individual animals means nothing. Even the most calm, relaxed, docile animal can suddenly revert to instinct if the other animal makes a certain movement or sound. It's instinct and nothing can change that. Close supervision means nothing. I have seen what ferrets can do. It's not pretty. It can happen before you can blink.


----------



## Scythegpd

HedgeMom said:


> Shelbys Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with introducing animals depending on the temperament of the animal's.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you did it doesn't make it right. Hedgehogs are prey. They are genetically hardwired to think like prey. NOTHING you can do will change that.
> 
> Dogs, cats, ferrets, etc are PREDATORS. They are genetically hardwired to be predators. You cannot change that. You can suppress it, but it's always going to be there. It's why a cat chases a toy mouse, it's why a dog chases a stick, it's why ferrets stalk and wardance. Size doesn't matter and age doesn't matter. *Every time you put a predator near your hedgehog, they are afraid. They may respond in a way that makes you think they aren't, but that's you misunderstanding. They are still dumping tons of adrenaline into their system and trying to cope. *
> 
> The fact that a dog or a cat or a ferret can kill your hedgehog before you could intervene is just one more reason it's wrong. Do NOT deceive yourself. If your predator wants a piece of your hedgehog, you are not fast enough to stop it.
> 
> *There is zero reason for predators and prey to contact each other. If you can't prevent it from happening, you need to find another home for one of them.*
Click to expand...

Regarding the part I put in bold/underline. The predators act on instinct, humans (generally) act on conscious thought. However if, as you say, the hedghog thinks like prey, they don't know that. So while YOU know the risk difference between you being with the hedgehog and a dog/cat/ferret being with the hedgehog, the hedgehog doesn't know that. They most certainly have no clue that "Oh the dog/cat/ferret is instinctual so I'm scared prey but the human has conscious thought so I'm not."

If what you say is correct and you truly believe it then, for all your criticism of super_sonic and others, you're even worse because you're keeping a "prey" as a pet and purposefully distressing them by forcing interaction with a "predator" (i.e a human in the hedgehogs eyes). A wild hedghog will react to a human the same way they would react to a dog/cat/ferret so it's a bit hypocritical to criticise others for distressing them by putting them near "predators" when, to a wild hedgehog, you're nothing more than a "predator" yourself and you're therefore technically doing the same thing every time you go near your pet hedgie.

Humans can kill hedghogs easily. Humans go hunting and paintballing and any number of "predatory" activities, **** even competitive sports involve some predatory actions. Humans are inherently predatory creatures (hence why we have achieved what we have as a race). And to a hedgehog you would be no different from any other predator. So if you believe that introducing "prey" hedgehogs to "predator" animals is wrong no matter what and is distressing on the hedgehog then perhaps you should practice what you preach and not keep hedgehogs as pets. After all it's unfair to force the "prey" to interact with the "predator, "they are genetically hardwired to think like prey. NOTHING you can do will change that" and they certainly can't tell the difference between humans and other animals ... unless they're FORCED to by handling them regularily ... but that's unfair on the hedgehog isn't it?

EDIT: I'm not saying it's right or recommended to allow hedgies to "play" with cats/dogs/ferrets and I'd certainly never allow it with Dexter because I'm (rightly) afraid he'd get hurt or worse. I'm just pointing out that carrying on about not distressing your hedgehog due to "predator/prey" mentality, especially the "prey" mentality of a hedgehog, is a bit hypocritical coming from someone who has a pet hedgehog. Sure talk about the risks regarding injury/death but lets not talk about "forcing them to confront predators" which is exactly what you did when you were trying to get your hedgie bonded/used to you. Why do you think they spike and huff and pop (often for months) after you get them? Because, to them, you're a predator and they are afraid of you. But that didn't stop you "distressing" your pet hedgie for your own wants, right?


----------



## HedgeMom

But I don't force my hedgehogs to be with me if they choose not to. I accept that they have the choice to not want human interaction. Read some of my past posts; I'm very clear that I accept them on their grounds. 

In addition, 0 of my hedgehogs were puchased with the exception of the very first one, who I bought at a flea market in 1993. I've created quite a few enemies because I don't believe that we're improving the hedgehog with captive breeding. I don't believe we should continue breeding them at this time. They aren't living longer, they aren't living healthier and they don't seem to be any more interested in being with humans today as they were 16 years ago. 

With the closed gene pool, I think we are doing more harm than good.


----------



## LarryT

HedgeMom said:


> But I don't force my hedgehogs to be with me if they choose not to. I accept that they have the choice to not want human interaction. Read some of my past posts; I'm very clear that I accept them on their grounds.
> 
> In addition, 0 of my hedgehogs were puchased with the exception of the very first one, who I bought at a flea market in 1993. I've created quite a few enemies because I don't believe that we're improving the hedgehog with captive breeding. I don't believe we should continue breeding them at this time. They aren't living longer, they aren't living healthier and they don't seem to be any more interested in being with humans today as they were 16 years ago.
> 
> With the closed gene pool, I think we are doing more harm than good.


So we should just let them die off :?: No more hedgies in our homes  
You are Entitled To your opinion but i must disagree


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Scythegpd 
I totally agree with you.
In a Hedgehogs mind we (human) are just as much of a predator as a cat, dog or ferret or whatever other animal you may have.
That's why I don't see anything wrong with them "Meeting".
I don't let my dog play with my hedgehogs and I don't let him in the room with them unattended.
But since they have "met" then he don't (and they don't) freak out when he walks in the room.

Again it's up to the individual owner and pet's weather or not they want their pet's to meet.



HedgeMom said:


> In addition, 0 of my hedgehogs were purchased with the exception of the very first one, who I bought at a flea market in 1993. I've created quite a few enemies because I don't believe that we're improving the hedgehog with captive breeding. I don't believe we should continue breeding them at this time. They aren't living longer, they aren't living healthier and they don't seem to be any more interested in being with humans today as they were 16 years ago.
> 
> With the closed gene pool, I think we are doing more harm than good.


Just curious..
If 0 of your Hedgehogs were purchased. And you don't think anyone should be breeding them in captivity.
Where did you get your Hedgehogs?

And if you think we are doing them more harm then good, Why do you have them as pet's?


----------



## smhufflepuff

Shelbys Mom said:


> Where did you get your Hedgehogs?


She takes in rescues. There are a lot of hedgies out there who need loving forever homes after it doesn't work out with their first (or second, etc...) human


----------



## LarryT

smhufflepuff said:


> Shelbys Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get your Hedgehogs?
> 
> 
> 
> She takes in rescues. There are a lot of hedgies out there who need loving forever homes after it doesn't work out with their first (or second, etc...) human
Click to expand...

Kudos for hedgemom taking in the rescues


----------



## Shelbys Mom

LarryT said:


> Kudos for hedgemom taking in the rescues


Yep all my babies are rescues.


----------



## HedgeMom

Yes, I take in Rescues, rehomes and unwanteds. From the moment I got my first hedgehog, I began rescuing. I've participated in rescues from Canada, Pennsylvania, Maryland, VA and even taken in a smuggled rehome from California. 

Nothing I do contributes to encouraging breeding. Breeders don't get money from me. I'm not supporting them. Taking in rescues doesn't do anything but help the hedgehog. 

As far as why do I have them for pets? Well, would you rather I let them go to a shelter or die from improper care? 

I love hedgehogs. If they disappeared from the pet market tomorrow, I would be sad. I've had hedgehogs for over 16 years now. I'm a life member of IHA, I used to be a provisional judge and at one time was quite active with the shows. Now, not at all. Because I'm not seeing things get better. 

I love hedgehogs enough to want them to have the best life possible, and I don't think we're doing that for them. We know zilch about their micronutrient requirements, we know little about their macronutrient requirements. We stumble along, hoping we hit upon the right combination of foods to keep them healthy. 

As an example, I also own chinchillas. We know a great deal about chinchillas and have the dietary needs down pat. Mostly b/c the fur industry put the time and effort into it but also because the chin responded to captivity. Between the 1930s and 1940s, 150 chins were imported to the US. By the 1950's they were thriving. They have been successfully kept in captivity since the 1800's in the UK and anecdotally they were kept as pets in the 1300 by the Chincha Indians. 

You can't say our hedgehogs are thriving. They still have the same reproduction issues they had 15 years ago. We have the same dietary issues, the same health issues, etc. 

It's not the least bit hypocritical to care enough for a species to not want it kept as pets. It's putting the animal first.


----------



## Nancy

There is no comparison between how wild hedgehogs view humans to the way our captive bred for generations hedgehogs view humans. Our hedgehogs are handled by humans from a week or two old as were their parents, grandparents etc etc. To make a comparison that pet hedgehogs considers humans predators just the same as they do ferrets is ridiculous. The only comparison is that our tame pet hedgehogs do not have the same natural defense reactions against predators because they they have been bred to be social and calm. It is this that puts them at risk around predators such as ferrets because they don't automatically ball and quill up until after the first bite. That first bite can be the last.

The point is that ferrets were bred for a couple thousand years to hunt small prey. A few decades of keeping them as pets is not going to breed that hunting instinct out of them. All anyone has to do is read the forums for a while to see what happens when ferrets and small prey mix. Sure, sometimes there is no problem but is it really worth the risk? I simply do not understand why when there is a possibility of the hedgehog, or other small pet, being injured or killed that people continue to argue that it is ok for prey and predator to meet. 

I agree with Hedgemom that we really haven't done any benefit to our pet hedgehogs. While there are many ethical breeders trying their best to breed responsibly and do the best possible for the health of the hedgehog, for every good breeder there are dozens that don't give a crap. We constantly see breeders who are breeding petstore, craigs list rescues and any hedgehog they can cheaply get their hands on. They don't care if the female is past breeding age. Heck, most times they don't even know the age and don't care. Look at the number of people who get hedgehogs and immediately start breeding and don't even know how to properly care for them let alone anything about breeding. 

Everyone wants a friendly hedgehog and expect it to be friendly and social right from the beginning. They don't allow a hedgehog to be a hedgehog. These shy hedgehogs get bounced from home to home until they are lucky enough to end up with someone like Hedgemom, myself or one of the other rescues or with someone who will accept him or her for themselves. 

I won't go so far as to say hedgehogs shouldn't be pets but I do wish they weren't so popular and that people would do a lot more research before getting one.


----------



## HedgeMom

One thing I need to clarify is that I do NOT believe that any reputable breeder is doing anything malicious or neglectful. I have nothing but respect for breeders such as Nancy who put their heart and soul into their hobby to try to bring healthy animals into this world. 

It isn't anything that is being done on purpose; it's more that I believe that hedgehogs aren't a good species to make into pets. Not all animals make good pets. 

I don't believe that I have the right to own anything I want, just because I'm human and can afford it. Because I WANT a hedgehog as a pet doesn't mean it's good for the hedgehog. And I have to put their needs ahead of mine, or else I'm a pretty crappy human. And I believe that it's in their best interest to not be pets. 

I'm sorry if anyone has taken this offensively, it isn't written that way and wasn't intended to be taken that way. It's my opinion based on my experiences and my education. Nothing more.


----------



## Hedgehog madness x

*Hmmm i know that hedgehogs are skittish animals and may run of and hide but if you put a lot of time into them i belive they can make fab pets! BUT only if you put the effort and time into socilising them and handiling them daily... I had one and am getting another soon and i have found that is just happily sat on my lap while i was watching TV and fed it a few meal worms or treats. So if you put the time and effort into it they can make amazing pets i think. Dont any of you think that hedgehogs can bond with there owner? *


----------



## Hedgehog madness x

*Watxh this video... i think it looks like it happy be stroked by its owner dont you?



*


----------



## Immortalia

Hedgehog madness x said:


> *Watxh this video... i think it looks like it happy be stroked by its owner dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> *


That video is a bit misleading actually. I just hope that not *everyone* will think that's how hedgies are. The hedgie in the video looks like a baby. When I just got my boy, I could do the same with him. I'd cut all his nails while he was passed out on his side, and he wouldn't even notice. I was able to rub his face, his ears, all of his feet and he'd still be passed out sleeping, or looking groggily and head drooping to pass out again.

The number of hours in which I handle him daily hasn't changed, but he has grown up, and while I can stroke his face, I still have to be careful. Because he also gets annoyed and wakes up at every little movement, and he'll even try to bite the finger that's waking him :lol: He does not like his sleep time disturbed. I get huffed at when I try to move and adjust my position :lol:


----------



## Nancy

For some hedgehogs it makes absolutely no difference how much time and attention they are given from a week old, they will still be unsocial. It's like people. Some are simply born shy. Others change with quilling. Littermates can be different personalities. I think it is very deceiving when the impression is given that with time and attention all will be what we consider social. That is simply not the case.


----------



## LizardGirl

> Hedgehog madness x wrote:
> Watxh this video... i think it looks like it happy be stroked by its owner dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That video is a bit misleading actually. I just hope that not everyone will think that's how hedgies are. The hedgie in the video looks like a baby. When I just got my boy, I could do the same with him. I'd cut all his nails while he was passed out on his side, and he wouldn't even notice. I was able to rub his face, his ears, all of his feet and he'd still be passed out sleeping, or looking groggily and head drooping to pass out again...


That, and the owner/person who posted the video said the hedgie was sick and lethargic when it was taken.


----------



## aces_spades

I researched hedgehogs periodically over a year before talking to my parents about bringing a new pet into the house. This website has been an excellent source of information. Even with all this knowledge at my fingertips I have still made the ocassional mistake. I expect as Izzy and I learn about each other there will be more times when I'm not sure of myself and a few more maternal panic attacks.

I'm lucky that Izzy has been so social. I did not expect it but was delighted and even though this week hasn't been as much fun what with her quilling and grouchyness, I except that she's her own little creature and theres not much that can change that whether you're dealing with a hedgehog, person or another pet and I wouldn't want to even if I could.

I've grown up with animals in the house. Dogs, Cats, Guinea Pigs, Fish, Frogs, and Newts. It doesn't matter what you're expecting no animal is exactly alike. My cat Fae is a very anxious creature. She's very independent and will leap into your lap for snuggles when she wants to and leave when she's ready. Woe to the person who tries to pick her up for a cuddle when she doesn't feel like it. Tiger went through a pretty bad adolescence (her nickname was chain saw for a while). Now she's grown up into the sweetest cat who will happily sit next to anyone. Harlee is a big talker and a suck. You can pick her up and haul her around like a rag doll and she'll sit in your arms and chatter and purr at you. Even our dogs although the same breed were different creatures. Neesha loved being with the family and Sorcha would rather sit off in a room by herself.

What I'm trying to say is that we bring pets into our homes for a feeling of companionship and sometimes don't realize that our idea of companionship isn't the same as ours. It's all about growing with each other and reaching a compromise as well as realizing that we're not the ones in control lol. Them having a loving home is the most important thing.

I love Izzy, she's definetly turned me into a Hedgehog person and I look forward to years with her as well as getting more involved in the community. This thread has been really interesting and I wanted to say thanks as well to the people who have answered my posts and helped me out with the questions I've had


----------



## Guest

Your Riley sounds like my Widget. I haven't got to the part where he will crawl into my hand yet, but, a lot of the time, he does crawl up into my neck and stay. Thanks! I feel a bit better.


----------



## Pipkin

I could not agree more with Kalandras first post and i think the post has hit the nail on the head. I get my first hedgie tomorrow, but i have had animals all my life and every animal is different, and especially when you first bring them home, it takes weeks for your lil pet to get to know you as their new mommy/daddy and people give up too easily as i have seen on a few posts. 

All animals work in mysterious ways, and altho i've never had a hedgie, i know it will take time and patience to get him to know me and accept me as his mommy but also i wont expect too much from him ever. we will always go at his speed he is happy with and he will always be given bucket loads of luv no matter what his mood. 

I think its sad when you see people post things such as they've had their hedgie 4 weeks now and they cant seem to bond with it so they might have to send him to a new home. Im sure some hedgies are more confident than others and have such a pessimistic attitude im sure their hedgie picks up on this off them aswel.  

i cannot wait for the adventures i'll have with hedgie and seeing all of his lil quirks n mood swings, i think its what makes them cute and it makes me love them more!


----------



## scorpiesue

hi everyone  

...after reading you forums and getting great advice (ie: no no's i was doing like using baby shampoo or putting sandpaper on the wheel  ) i wanted to say thanks for having this forum as it has been a big help

...i started out last February when an aquentaince of my oldest daughter asked if she wanted their hedgehog...at first i said no, but then after thinking about it more i said what the hay and agreed...as we never knew anything about hedgies we thought our little Jose was normal but in fact had wobbly leg syndrom ...as it turned out he was the best pet we ever had...he was gentle as a little lamb and always seeked us out to cuddle and we took him with us to the park etc. in a little basket and everyone who met him instantly fell in love with him...unfortunatly one day in April he wasn't breathing right and 2 hrs later he was gone  
...wanting another little angle we finally found this nice young guy in our area (The Okanagan, British Columbia, Canada ) and waited till his female had a littler of cute little hoglets...wanting to do everything we could to make our new pet adjust to our new home, we visited her often and also gave the guy 2 small cloths ( one that smelled of our family and one to put with her mom and siblings to bring home with us) and our little basket.
...all this has seemed for nought !! ...after bringing her home at around 6 weeks (she is now 3 1/2 monthes), we have loved her and only treated her with kindness and in return she is a biting devil. She just bites everyone, everywhere. i put her on my chest and she nips, i put her under the covers in bed she runs down my leg and bites me constantly ...even on my feet !! ...she has even managed to draw blood ( thanks to the forum i know not to pull away, making it hurt more). 
...when she bites we all pretend it didn't happen and only be nicer to her, treating her calmly and quietly and never repremand her with anger or force...and i have tried to make her days very routine, so she knows what to expect 
...all in all she is a very healthy, happy hedgehog that never really balls up (and has gone through her quilling stage (again thanks for all the advice about that horrible month we went through, your suggestions helped greatly) ) but is certainly very noisy, huffing a lot ...is there light at the end of the tunnel ?...is this something she is going to outgrow, and again we may have a gentle little lamb?...as it is, cuddling with her is becoming more and more difficult as her biting only seems to be getting worse


----------



## scorpiesue

...after reading my last post i realize i didn't explain my query well enough  

...what i was trying to ask experienced hoglet owners was 

...why my hedgie bites me out of the blue on my chest, legs, feet etc. but not at other times you would expect her to ...like when we're handling her doing her weekly grooming (toothbrush scrub bath/blowdry/nails clipped) ? 
...she seems to be able to tolerate rough handling (and maybe quite enjoys the foot scrubs/clips and blowdrying) without reverting back to her instinct of a wild animal, but nips me and others at unexpected, unnecessary times making me feel nervous, worrying she's going to draw blood on someone ?

...i was wondering if this is something she is going to outgrow, or is this "normal" ?


----------



## soyeah

How long do you usually have her out? Sometimes if they get too tired/annoyed and are ready to go home they'll bite to say, "ok...enough's enough, let's go!"
Are you wearing perfume, lotion or are your clothes washed in scented detergent? Not all hedgies care about this, but my Piper ALWAYS bites my chest if i forget to wash my perfume off. You might take a washcloth with just plain water or with a scentless soap and wash of any scents you may have put on for the day. Piper often gives me signals when she's preparing to have a taste... she'll dig a bit, then lick a bit and CHOMP!

Also, you have to be careful about your mood. Animals are very sensitive to these cues and if you'r nervous or scared she'll be the same way. 
When you take her out, take one of her blankies with her. Just sandwich her in the blankie and let her sit on your lap. Have you tried this? The room, too, may be too noisey or bright for her...

I'm not very knowledgeable on this, but the blowdryer may be drying her skin out. Hedgie skin gets dry very easy and this will also put them in a bad mood.
Don't fully bathe her too often and when you do I'd just use an absorbent blankie/towel to wrap her up and let her dry.

I hope some of this helps!! It'll take a while to change routines, and her attitude, if any of these are the culprit.
Unfortunately there are some that are just biters. :/

Good luck!


----------



## scorpiesue

...thanks for your suggestions, and i certainly will try all your hints out  ... they may very well be what's causing her nippy behavior, and hopefully will help her stop 
...and if anyone has any more suggestions i would love to hear them

... i am noticing that she is much more fiesty than my sweet Jose was ( a gentle lamb who was stricken with wobbly leg syndrome) and fear i got the wrong impression of what hedgehogs are really like

...with Jose we brought her to the school , park etc in her little basket and he just loved all the attention with everyone cooing and tickling him and "purred" when you gave him nice long scritch...and would_ never _think of biting !...

...i am expecting my baby hedgehog to morph into something similar ...am i expecting too much because with Jose his condition made him so social ?


----------



## soyeah

scorpiesue said:


> ... i am noticing that she is much more fiesty than my sweet Jose was ( a gentle lamb who was stricken with wobbly leg syndrome) and fear i got the wrong impression of what hedgehogs are really like


On the first page of this thread many of the members talk about how you can't expect hedgehogs to be affectionate as one would a cat or dog. Every now and then you get a really affectionate baby and then the rest of the time you've got the shy, defensive, normal guys.
She's 3.5mos now? so you've had her almost three months, right? She's probably still getting used to you guys. Also stated on the first page was a case where it took a full _year_ for the hedgie to bond and trust it's human.



scorpiesue said:


> ...i am expecting my baby hedgehog to morph into something similar ...am i expecting too much because with Jose his condition made him so social ?


I think you might be. It's still early for your girl and she's probably going through some quilling right now... and that'll make her extra grumpy.
Nancy said earlier in the thread that "for some hedgehogs it makes absolutely no difference how much time and attention they are given from a week old, they will still be unsocial." You can't really know until she's a little older and definately not until after she's done quilling.
I'd try to change my routines and just think how tiny she is and how big you are.


----------



## scorpiesue

...thanks for all your help and advice...i will certainly persevere with kindness and love with my hedgie regardless of her nippy attitude and hope eventually it will stop...it just such a challenge for me and my children to have a calm, content little bundle that all of a sudden nips unexpectedly.

...what i was hoping to hear from other owners that this is just a phase and she will outgrow it but unfortunately this doesn't seem to be the case 

...it is wonderful to have support like this forum about the care of hedgies because for me hedgehogs are very rare where i live and there is just nobody to ask (even the guy i bought our baby from knows practically nothing)...and i have found that hedgies are very unique with their own special issues and having a place like this to find tips and hints makes having a hedgehog so much less stressful for myself, as well as my little pet.


----------



## scorpiesue

...i notice on the posts i have been reading that hedgehogs are expected to be nocturnal

... we have tried to make ours a playful, daytime pet 

...ours sleeps in our front room in a basket laying on it's side 
(with cozy blankets of course  ) and has her food/water right beside her always available

...during the day my family frequently takes her out playing, talking, cuddling, showing her off...(but first we talk or sing to her a little friendship song, which we notice relaxes her defences and makes her happy to see who's there

...at night i put her to bed in, i guess, a playpen ? habitat ? where she has her yummy food, fresh water, toys, and her wheel

...in the morning i get her up and she goes around with me waking everyone else up then it's back to her cozy basket again for a day of fun 

...she is part of our family and we all love her


----------



## Immortalia

Careful with disrupting her nocturnal habits.

Those who have lots of experience with hedgies, have always said not to try to change the hedgie's nocturnal habits, as you could end up with a depressed and sickly hedgie.

It's basically like someone waking you up at 3am and expecting you to play and entertain guests. 

Most here tend to only wake their hedgies at around 7-10pm. And a brief check in the morning.


----------



## scorpiesue

scorpiesue said:


> ...i notice on the posts i have been reading that hedgehogs are expected to be nocturnal
> 
> ... we have tried to make ours a playful, daytime pet
> 
> ...ours sleeps in our front room in a basket laying on it's side
> (with cozy blankets of course  ) and has her food/water right beside her always available
> 
> ...during the day my family frequently takes her out playing, talking, cuddling, showing her off...(but first we talk or sing to her a little friendship song, which we notice relaxes her defences and makes her happy to see who's there
> 
> ...at night i put her to bed in, i guess, a playpen ? habitat ? where she has her yummy food, fresh water, toys, and her wheel
> 
> ...in the morning i get her up and she goes around with me waking everyone else up then it's back to her cozy basket again for a day of fun
> 
> ...she is part of our family and we all love her





Immortalia said:


> Careful with disrupting her nocturnal habits.
> 
> Those who have lots of experience with hedgies, have always said not to try to change the hedgie's nocturnal habits, as you could end up with a depressed and sickly hedgie.
> 
> It's basically like someone waking you up at 3am and expecting you to play and entertain guests.
> 
> Most here tend to only wake their hedgies at around 7-10pm. And a brief check in the morning.


...while i appreciate your concern, in this instance i didn't post my comments for advice but to share my experiances and try to become a friendly, fun member on this forum

...i hope this doesn't sound in anyway rude, as that is not my intent at all ...we all do things differently but we all love our hedgies


----------



## LizardGirl

Not to be rude either but Immortalia isn't kidding. There are serious health risks associated with hedgies and changing their natural schedules. It doesn't look like you forced her to change her schedule, but either way it is still dangerous.

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=890&p=7765&hilit=awake+day#p7765

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=461&p=4168&hilit=awake+day#p4168

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=232&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=awake+day


----------



## scorpiesue

...i joined this forum thinking i would be having friendly conversations with others who enjoy being a hedgie owner as much as i do

...instead after i posted positive, happy experiences i have had, i got an abrupt answer judging and criticizing me making me feel scared, sad and very unwelcome

...to make matters worse, i also received an e-mail calling me stubborn and obtuse

...this was not what i expected at all and would like to remove my membership immediately 

...while it is too late for me, perhaps this post will help HHC rethink how they could be kinder to people posting making them want to stay to learn proper hedgehog care


----------



## LizardGirl

I'm not sure who emailed you, but on the forum no one has been rude to you. We are concerned for the well being of your hedgie... is that not obvious? No one has insulted or criticized you that I have seen. I'm sorry that you don't want to stay and I'm not sure why you are so defensive. Please understand that we care about hedgies and don't promote poor ownership from anyone (and I'm not saying that to you, just everyone in general). There are certain topics more than others that are touchy because they have ended very badly in the past.

I hope you decide to stay, there really is a wealth of information and friendly owners/enthusiasts here.


----------



## FiaSpice

scorpiesue, I didn't see anyone rude to you in the open forum. I belive this forum is here to help us learn. We all make mistakes at some point (I was using a not so good cage for a longtime...) and th goal is to learn from it. I would have been glad if I would have been told earlier that my cage was crap. Please don't take those advice as attack, we are a bunch of pasionnate people that only care about the health of hedgehog.


----------



## scorpiesue

...sorry to have caused such a stir-up  

...no one on the open forum has been rude to me in the least...i guess with the bad news (as well as all the unexpected e-mails) i got scared and defensive

...i do realize i am in over my head with this forum and will try and bow out gracefully 

...i will keep plugging along with my hedgehog and wish you all well


----------



## StellaWithaBow

I'm staying out of the above conversation

Being one of the lucky new Hedgehog owners, I ended up with a sweet affectionate accepting hedgie.
She was a rehomer... The last family didn't have time for her and I don't think they pet her much (which is a shame cause she LOVES it.)

I really appreciate this post though because I was one of the few who read up and watched videos and joined this forum to learn about them BEFORE I got one.

Any newbie who is considering a Hedgehog should have zero expectations for its behavior.

I went into adopting a Hedgehog meeting a huffing angry quilly ball of jumpy spikes. I took her as she was, had she not gotten used to me I'd have loved her all the same- THIS IS BECAUSE I went into things with an open mind and no expectations.

I suppose I have this forum and it's behavior section to thank for the heads up!


----------



## SSmom

im soo glad i blogged my IFS about spike, i read somewhere on here a hedgie omner rescued a breeder hedgie and that she was severely un socialized, frightened, and so forth. i'm wondering if she ever recoverd. im just afraid that spike has been in a rough way and that it will take extra efforts to get him to a peachy state of mind. i pick him up a few times a day and in a blankie put him on my lap to show that i mean him no harm sometimes hes on strike sometimes **** walk, is there any other trick my guru friends can suggest? always open for suggestion!!


----------



## SSmom

i don't expect much from Spike. i took him in as an animal lover but the atrocity of his up bringing scared me, as any animal emotional scars tend to stick. his bowl and water bottle were empty when i got him for goodness sake, he had urinated bedding covering most of his cage and a poor excuse of a home, so he was cold starved and anwry, if i wanted a cuddler i'd resuce another ferret. i just want him to not fear me, let him know hes in great hands now . i agree with all the posters thats a lot to ask for from what is primarly a wild animal. as bad as his original owner had him, (a 23 yr old hippie ) at best spike walked on him cuddled up to him. im assuming its a matter of time before he gets used to my scent. theres hope, i love my little bundle to death and i will play by his rules. i read on here somewhere that it took an individual up to a year to get her hedgie to pen up. for my bundle of love i have all the time in the world. in the mean time any advice?


----------



## EryBee

SSmom, I love that there are people like you in the world! It is such a wonderful act of kindness to take in an animal not for your own sake or for what the animal can do for you (cuddles, affection, entertainment, etc) but because the animal itself needs you. My mom is that way with dachshunds; she has a heard of about 4 at any given time because she always adopts old ones with health problems because other people always want young pretty dogs or puppies. There's nothing wrong with that, it's just that the old ones are so sweet and need a place to settle into.

Back to hedgies, I am a new owner and I got into hedgehogs a while back because they are so fascinating. I don't know if any of you have read Hugh Warwick's book 'A Hedgehog's Dilemma' but it's wonderful! I highly recommend it...even though the author thinks having hedgehogs as pets is a silly idea. Mr. Warwick is a respected hedgehog authority and helped stop the cull on Uist a few years ago. My own new baby hedgehog has so far proved very good natured, and I hope he stays that way as he matures. Right now, as I am typing, he is in a towel, cuddled into the warmest part of my lap


----------



## ChihuaLover

This is my Heidi - she is all that I ever expected from a Hedgie....thanks to sites like this - if research is done before someone adopts a hedgie it's less likely they will be rehomed. Heidi is a touch me not sometimes but the majority of the time she is a cuddle bug....I was really lucky to find her. 

When I picked her out on Mother's Day this year 2010..she was not the prettiest or cutest by far. She is an albino - which I would have preferred a more colorful color pattern - BUT - before I chose her out of the 5 - she had the sweetest nature. I did struggle with the color but when it came down to it - I wanted a hedgie that would be a long time companion for me & I would be a person she would accept. She was by far - the exception in my opinion. 

We do conform to them more than they conform to us.............

I just want to thank everyone for keeping this site up & running & up to date....newbies like me really love to read & research......makes me feel like there are others out there like me.


----------



## LarryT

ChihuaLover said:


> She is an albino - which I would have preferred a more colorful color pattern


Is the hog on your signature Heidi? Does not look albino to me,do you have anymore pics of her.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Congrats on Heidi, she's beautiful! 
However, I do agree with Larry about her color, she doesn't seem albino with the tan quills on her back. More pics would help, please.


----------



## krbshappy71

Either coloring or annointing or lighting, but I agree, way too much coloring in that picture for it to be an albino. super cute the way it's sleeping.


----------



## karidaluv

My Herby boy is so weird. First off, he's huffy and does the biting thing but that's because of his quilling and puberty right now (he's 8 weeks). But before that he was super friendly, easy to pet and cuddle. I hope his attitude goes back to that.

For now, he loves to roam, crawl on me and find my neck, then cuddle up and sleep. it's adorable! He also has this thing for moving his furniture. I had to remove his igloo because all he wanted was the blankets inside to sleep under. He also won't poop anywhere in his cage but the wheel, although I discovered when I put a curved PVC pipe that he feels it necessary to use the restroom in that, too. He won't use it in his t-pipe, though. I swear he's weird.

I love him to death! I've only had him for 3 weeks now, but he's my baby boy.


----------



## AnimeAngel333

I've had my hedgehog for about 5 months now, and the breeder I got her from had her for 2 months, to assure she was properly weaned. She seemed active and bright, and excited when someone approached. However, after I took her home, she was frightened and defensive. I figured it was normal, and put a few things with my scent in her cage. After a while, she seemed a bit better, she came out of her tbe regularly, and excercised in her wheel. She seemed to like my presence and attention, because she would always approach me and sniff my hand. She would allow me to pet her belly and trim her nails. I even bathed her and she seemed to like it, shhe waded into the water and when she wanted out she would climb to the edge. Afterwards i dried her off, clipped her nails, and let her rn around me on the bed to make sure she was dry. Shortly after, she shied away from me, and did not care for my attention anymore. She was shedding her quills and she grew about twice her size. I heard about the quilling process, so I would play with her a bit, the same as before. I cleaned her cage regularly (the potty training failed mserably) and after she seemed to be done quilling, I still paid attention to her as I did before. However now she is the same as she was when she first got to her new home. Shy, timid, and doesn't want anything to do with me. Does anyone have some suggestions as to why, or how I could try to get her back to her loving self? Thankies, Spoink's mommy


----------



## danilious

Yea for people who think that hedgehog are mean or hate people its true u have to give them respect to get it back if they dont like something don't do it. my hedgehog is oddly moody, sometime he doesnt mind being layed on his back sometimes he doesn,t and i respect that.sometimes he came be really grumpy. But his a really nice hedgehog. .when i give him a bath alot of the time just sits there and relaxes but when he wants out he'll walk around and i'll stick my hand out and he climbs in it When i let him outside to play he sniffs around some and then sits on my feet and trys to climb up my leg. Like she said i think he the kind that likes to hide a lot and he doesnt like the light so much so in the summer i might try taking him out at night. sometimes his can be really defensive when he is sleepping because i let him sleep in my hoodie and he gets all sprold out on my stomach and if i move even the slights. he pops and hisses. and it scare the crap out of me. lolz but i respect him and thats why we can coexcest together.


----------



## Aleksia

Though the original thread here is rather old, I have read through every single post made on it. And I am glad that I did. I am someone sort of new to this world who wishes to someday own a hedgehog. I have been using this and another forum to gather information as well as look at great pictures and read cute stories.
And before I got to this thread, I admit that I had the idea that I would almost definitely own a hedgie that with enough time and effort would be all cuddly and affectionate, or at least cuddly and comfortable with me (except perhaps while quilling). I had this idea because of the stories I have read on these forums of people talking about their bonding and closeness with their hedgies. All of the cute stories that made me feel all the more eager to have a hedgehog of my own.
While reading the posts on this thread, the only conclusion it brings me to is... not to expect anything, not to have my hopes too high for a hedgie that will be something other than distant, afraid, and/or unsociable for its whole life with me. But I admit, I don't think I can get rid of my hopes completely. And I don't think that's exactly wrong... because why would one not hope for such a thing?? It would be awesome. I know hope can lead to disappointment, but I can't kill the feeling of what I want. But I can at least be more prepared for the opposite, and that's what reading this thread and its posts has done for me.
While I've seen people in this thread make posts about how sociable and cuddly their hedgies are, I've also seen some examples of hedgies that have not been. I've seen at least one person on this thread early on state that (I believe) 'most' hedgies will be cuddly and sociable or at least comfortable with you, but not all, some won't. But to the contrary I've also seen it stated within this thread that it is not common, that it is rare, that only few turn out that way.
That leads to confusion added with the fact that I've read several stories from different people of their hedgies being interactive and close with them.
But perhaps those are the 'few,' and I find those stories more easily because perhaps those who do not have such stories are less likely to post stories about them? Or it is coincidence? Or perhaps, it isn't all _that_ uncommon.
Either way, reading through every post on this thread has forced me to at least seriously consider the possibility that if I get a hedgie, it might not match up to the picture I had painted in my mind, or anything close to it. I am coming to terms with that, and will give it more thought closer to the time that I will be in the position to decide whether or not to get a hedgehog.
But if I do choose to get all of the equipment needed and get a hedgehog, at this point I don't think I'd get rid of it due to its personality being opposite what I'd hoped. And if I ever, for any reason at all were or had to re-home a hedgie, I'd talk with the person first and make sure they know what they need to know to take care of the hedgehog. Whether or not they would do a good job of it even knowing, I can't say. One can only hope. If I keep a hedgie, no matter what the personality, I would still give it the care it should have. 
Also, it's not like that's the only hedgehog I could ever own in my life. And perhaps one day (or on more than one occasion) I would end up with a cuddly, sociable (or something like that) hedgehog. I'd do my best with whatever I got.
So, thanks for this thread and the posts. It's good to at least be prepared for things to go either way, rather than having mostly just one image in mind after reading all these cute stories. It is still hard to get that out of my head though, to stop thinking that way completely. But perhaps at a later time, and when the time for decision has arrived, and I've met a (or more than one) hedgie in person, I'll be more easily able to think and feel more appropriately and clearly about this, and make a decision based on it.


----------



## Aleksia

*Danilious*, I see that your post was not made all that long ago. Just wanted to say, your hedgehog sounds like a silly little cutie. 
It is good that you are able to work with his wants/needs and respect him and co-exist so well with him.


----------



## ellasmom

I 110% agree with your statement. My friend and I bought Hedgehogs from the same breeder and same mother/father. Her hedgehog was friendly right off the bat and after a week or so Kamo was no long balling up or hissing. Ella on the other hand...still hisses today even when i put her food in the cage or change her water...I have grown use to it and just tell her "OOOOOH quit"...When she doesnt hiss i make sure to reward her with a treat!


----------



## Midevalmiss

ellasmom said:


> I 110% agree with your statement. My friend and I bought Hedgehogs from the same breeder and same mother/father. Her hedgehog was friendly right off the bat and after a week or so Kamo was no long balling up or hissing. Ella on the other hand...still hisses today even when i put her food in the cage or change her water...I have grown use to it and just tell her "OOOOOH quit"...When she doesnt hiss i make sure to reward her with a treat!


Hedgehogs personality can also change with the ownes ( or by being young and growing up). I had a litter of hedgies and one of them whent to another bord menber (nodivision) and her watson was my wolvering. he was a quiet cudeler with me and just wanted be in the cruck of my arm and sleep, he was still bing very quiet with her and is now aperently a messy hog, but they do seam to be coming along nicly with there bond :lol: I miss that little sniped noise boy!!! :lol: :lol: Ok what I was was saying is a hedgie is its own being and will behave how ever it pleases


----------



## SonicGems

I'm so glad I read this thread. 
I'm a brand new hedgehog owner and there were many useful things said here.
Her behavior has been very stressful for me seeing as I'm a new owner and she's a new addition to my home.

I honestly didn't expect any certain behavior from my Sonic.
All I knew was that I really wanted a hedgehog. 
It's a completely new experience for me, and is definitely a learning process.

Shes almost 8 weeks old and I just brought her home yesterday. 
Her previous owner, and my good friend, took really good care of her, so she isn't as bad as she could be.

Shes been very skittish and puffy with me, which is to be expected. It's a new home, new owner, new smells. 
But after a while it really started to stress me out so I'm glad I read this thread. 
Everyone has a little or a lot to offer, and every little bit helps us new hedgie owners.

Hopefully she'll warm up to me. I just have to give her time.
In addition, I hope she doesn't change too drastically with me, but we'll see.

But most importantly, all I really hope for is that she doesn't hate me forever.


----------



## Guest

SonicGems said:


> I'm so glad I read this thread.
> I'm a brand new hedgehog owner and there were many useful things said here.
> Her behavior has been very stressful for me seeing as I'm a new owner and she's a new addition to my home.
> 
> I honestly didn't expect any certain behavior from my Sonic.
> All I knew was that I really wanted a hedgehog.
> It's a completely new experience for me, and is definitely a learning process.
> 
> Shes almost 8 weeks old and I just brought her home yesterday.
> Her previous owner, and my good friend, took really good care of her, so she isn't as bad as she could be.
> 
> Shes been very skittish and puffy with me, which is to be expected. It's a new home, new owner, new smells.
> But after a while it really started to stress me out so I'm glad I read this thread.
> Everyone has a little or a lot to offer, and every little bit helps us new hedgie owners.
> 
> Hopefully she'll warm up to me. I just have to give her time.
> In addition, I hope she doesn't change too drastically with me, but we'll see.
> 
> But most importantly, all I really hope for is that she doesn't hate me forever.


Very rarely do hedgehogs hate people, she's just beign a natural pray animal and being defensive cause she is scared and hopefully in time trust will build and she will come around.

I make progress with my rescue hedgehog Celeste and then I have to do thinks like scruf her to get her back nails clipped and then shes a speedy ball of quills that huffs and clicks at me, but once she is fre to relax she doesn't mind, but for the most part she tends to try to get away from me


----------



## Pickle

I'm glad for reading this, I've been feeling REALLY discouraged by my new Hedgie's behaviour. I started to suspect how old she really is (claimed to be 1.5yrs) and how much they really handled her. She hisses and prickles all-the-time. It's very hard to get her to unroll for any amount of time. I sit with her on the couch every night for at least an hour - while my husband rolls his eyes and complains, lol. She has nestled into my neck and fallen asleep, but that's all she ever does. Just sits there. She's occasionally roamed around my lap but mostly just to find something she can wriggle into. Is my poor Pickle that distressed?  I've had her for 3 weeks. Her previous owner said she was "an amazing pet", I am ashamed to admit that I had thouths of giving up as she seems so darn miserable. I'll keep it up, I might need a boost now and then, or just check in to make sure I"m not doing anything wrong. i just want her to be happy


----------



## Guest

Your Pickle like all hedgehogs is a "prey" animal and since there is no telling how she was handled in her past is acting accordingly to a threat it may take time to undo damage if possible for her to see she is safe with you, keep at it and provide her good quality food and a solid wheel


----------



## shawnwk1

3 weeks is a very short time, just stay patient consistency is your best friend. i'd had some grumpy hedgies before, but jeremiah has them all beat and i was frustrated to the end when i realized that the problem was me not him. once i realized this (and it was quick) and just let him be him and realize that maybe he would change and maybe he wouldn't and that was okay and the whole atmosphere in the house changed and was a lot more laid back. both he and i were a lot less stressed all the time and much happier. he now unballs almost immediately and never pops anymore and hisses way less. he is exploring (escaping more like it) things and playing and loves when i put my nose up to his and kiss his cheek. so if you just stick with your routine every single night no matter how slow the progress it will make a huge difference and you will start seeing it. now if he wants to be my grumpy little man then so be it that's just who he is and that's okay and it's even kinda cute


----------



## HermanAshley

I just got Herman on Sunday and I did a lot of research on housing,food,etc. But didn't see alot on personality so this has helped alot! He's just 6 weeks old so we have plenty of time to get to know each other but so far he hates to be picked up but doesn't mind me petting his quills in his cage and like you said I assumed he hated me! So thank you for this ill stay patient and continue to gain his trust and figure out what he does and doesn't like


----------



## HermanAshley

Also I realize the change in households has to be hard on him as well but im a hedgie newbie so once again thanks for this post


----------



## Papreca

We pet owner should observe and understand our pets behavior because they're not the same to us. You should take the risk of raising it properly because your the one who wanted to have a pet in the first place. I think they are not advisable to be a pet because they're sensitive.


----------



## AL111

I wish every perspective hedgehog owner had to read this before getting one. It made me feel so relieved to find out that my new baby's behavior is completely normal. Sometimes it seems that stories of extremely friendly and outgoing hedgehogs are more prominent than stories about the average timid one. Knowing what I know now, I still would have gotten my baby but I can see how unrealistic expectations can lead to dissatisfaction and eventual rehoming of a pet.


----------



## vasogoma

I just bought Agatha yesterday and I can tell you I am completely in love with her! She has a great personality, she loves to cuddle and everything is fine with her as long as I don't get my hand near her face. I am not sure if she will get used to seeing my hand near her face or not, but I don't think that is a big deal. Something curious is that she is like that only with me, she likes to cuddle with me and doesn't mind being carried by me, but if anyone else gets near her she will huff and puff. We have a connection! (Sooo cheesy )

There is only one little thing that I would like to know, anyone else noticed their hedgies puffing and huffing without any external stimulus? Like out of nowhere, when I am about to fall asleep, she starts making that sound. Ideas?


----------



## Melanie

Wow, took me about an hour to read this and I am so glad I did. I got my 1st hedgehog about 3 years ago and she was very sweet and wasn't a cuddler but didn't hiss or puff up or ball up ever. She seemed to like being handled and was great with everyone. She was my 1st and only experience with a hedgehog until almost 2 months ago. I never knew about this HHC when I had her and wish I did! I did endless research but still have now found I trusted a lot of incorrect info, even from breeders who you would expect to be able to trust. I didn't make any horrible mistakes with her, I knew to keep her warm and she had her own room with a space heater, a comfort wheel, Just bad choices in food and bedding and now after all my reading on here I am confident I am giving my new hedgie the best life possible. Anyway, sadly the last year of Prixie's life ( my 1st hedgie) was pretty devastating to her and us as she slowly died from WHS. 
Here is the part where I have to admit something I did that I am not proud of. Especially after reading all this. I was so heartbroken that I wanted a new hedgie right away against my husbands better judgement. He thought I was trying to replace her and I should wait. I knew she couldn't be replaced, I just wanted a new baby to love. So I e-mailed a DIFFERENT breeder, not the one that gave us the one with whs. She didn't get back to me for a couple days so I went and found another breeder in the meantime and brought home a hedgie. I was impatient and determined. Well this hedgie was a huge ball of quills and was impossible to handle. I was so upset and thought he hated me and all the stuff everyone has already said on here. Well 2 days later the breeder I e-mailed 1st finally got back to me and I told her too late I already got one and he was horribly scared and mean. She told me I got him from a breeder that didn't socialize her hedgies and that it would NEVER be able to be handled and basically I was taken advantage of. Plus she said she had the perfect sweet hedgie for me. Well I had just spent a LOT of money on a hedgie and accessories but still I pretty much begged her to take this mean hedgie and try to fix him and re-home him and please sell me her sweet one. So pretty much I gave up after 2 DAYS! Yes I am (was) a horrible person! Also I do want to point out that I thought I was buying a baby and this scared mean boy was huge and done quilling and least a few months old. So I brought him to the other breeder and fell in love with her little girl. The new breeder had me convinced that the niceness and friendly cuddlers were bread that way. That this other breeder not only didn't socialize her babies but was inbreeding all these crabby hedgies apparantly. 
Now I know that is all ridiculous and I feel like a fool and a horrible person for giving up on that boy. I have learned so much from you people. So much that I am completely different with my hedgie now. I was selfish and wanted a cuddly hedgehog because I was grieving. Now I think of the animal 1st, not me. I promise you that and it is all because of all of you. Sorry for the long rambling post but after reading all this I just had to tell my story. And as for my new girl Biscuit's personality....she is a total cuddler when you 1st wake her up. If I sit COMPLETELY still she will cuddle up in my hand, give me a lick and go right to sleep. But God forbid if I try to talk to her or move at all or breathe too heavy....lol, ya, forget it she is up and running all huffy trying to get away from me. But that's ok, she is being her and she is the boss. I will no longer try to force her to love me and /or be upset if she doesn't want my company. Thanks HHC.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscml

Hi. 
I'm a new owner of a baby hedgie of 4 months or so. She's quilling alot lately and always scratching. 
When i first had her the first week, she seemed ok with her cage and surroundings at home. Lately, i noticed she just wants to get back into her cage. When i let her out to walk around the first two times she liked it, but lately she just wants to go back inside and even climbed back the cage on her own.
She has been sleeping more too and if she walks outside she will doze off after a few minutes. Is this normal? 
I've not given her a wheel yet.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

chriscml said:


> Hi.
> I'm a new owner of a baby hedgie of 4 months or so. She's quilling alot lately and always scratching.
> When i first had her the first week, she seemed ok with her cage and surroundings at home. Lately, i noticed she just wants to get back into her cage. When i let her out to walk around the first two times she liked it, but lately she just wants to go back inside and even climbed back the cage on her own.
> She has been sleeping more too and if she walks outside she will doze off after a few minutes. Is this normal?
> I've not given her a wheel yet.


When are you taking her out? Is it light in the room when you take her out? Lighting and time of the day can make a huge difference on hedgheog behavior.


----------



## Viridis Lupus

My baby hedge of 3 months accepts well when i lift her, but she doesn't stay quiet in my lap. I either use a blanket of my bare hands to hold her, is there a proper way? I put my hand gently bellow her belly and take her up. I want to let her calm with my, but she seems very electric .


----------



## irise235

When I first got my hedgehog I was scared that she would always dislike me. But after a week I could see improvement. Now after a few months I rub her chin, kiss her cheeks, let her sleep next to my face and I would lie down on the couch like that. Once I gOt pretty startled because she tried sniffing my nose and tried to put her nose in my nose. I was like omg!!! Maybe she thought omg what a wierd hole there's air coming out! XD 
I take her out twice a day for at least a total time of an hour sometimes up to four hours. She's so sweet. And I love how she's such a clown sometimes. She has the cutest sleep positions XD


----------



## spawnermaster

I want to get a pet hedgehog, and know they're cute and cool pets. I knew they are grumpy at first, but this topic had outstanding details and I think every person should read this before getting a hedgehog. This really helped me and hope I get a hedgehog!


----------



## stacigendron

i feel the same i am a new hedgie owner and i have no expectations she acts how she acts and that is it i stilll \loves her..... However any tips on how to get her finger biting under control that would be awesome.


----------



## Catters

Hey guys,

thank you for these posts. I have had Pancake (albino girl) for a week and a day now and of course we haven't bonded that much yet. As stories up here say, she was fine in the pet store and very outgoing, but right now she's always a ball of quills when I try to pick her up. Although sometimes when she relaxes she'll climb all over me 
I try to handle her twice a day for 10 minutes or so, so she can get used to me and to being handled.
She was bitten in both her hind legs in the pet store (she was in an enclosure with two male hedgehogs) and I can imagine this makes it scary for her if you touch her quills when she cannot see who it is. Her quills are almost always over her face when you touch her during day time.
I checked if she is quilling, as she does seem to have less quills on her hind back than anywhere else, but I didn't find any when cleaning her habitat.
She's eating enough ( I think), not drinking a lot (how much is normal?) and very active on her flying saucer and when exploring her habitat.

So my questions for you guys:
- How and how often would you suggest I handle her?
- Should I just let her sleep during the day time and only handle her at night?
- Should I just let her venture around and not give her too much attention when she's out of her cage?
- Suggestions and what behaviour to expect in a few week's time much appreciated!

thanks!

p.s. thanks for all the information you gave me through this site before I decided to buy her  really helped so much!


----------



## Lilysmommy

I would suggest holding her every day unless she does end up giving birth - then obviously you won't be able to handle her or the babies for awhile. The typical minimum of 30 minutes a day, but most people suggest longer if you can, up to a couple hours. The more time spent with her, the faster (hopefully) she will get used to you, your scent, and being handled. You can hold her in the day, but if she's pretty nervous still and working on getting used to you, a set schedule for bonding time in the evenings might help, as she'll come to know when she can expect you to come wake her up. But it won't hurt to take her out during the day either, as long as you let her sleep while she's out. 

What you do with her while she's out depends on her personality - does she look for someplace to hide and sleep, or does she want to be on the go and exploring? For the first one, you could have her out in a blanket, t-shirt, or hedgie bag and let her sleep in your lap and cuddle. Second one, you can set up a play pen or hedgie safe room and sit/lay on the floor with her as she runs around.

Behavior may not change too much in the next few weeks, but it just depends. Sometimes it can take weeks before a hedgie calms down and is more comfortable with you. Definitely be keeping an eye out for pregnancy signs though, and listen for any squeaking when you go into the room with her cage. The breeding/babies threads would be good to read, just in case. Her behavior may change a lot if she does give birth, but it also may not change at all.


----------



## Catters

thank you 

will try and handle her for 30 mins every night then. And I will read the babies/pregnancy topic. Just in case


----------



## amanda2

I am a new first time owner and this was extremely helpful, so thank you! Owen has recently been quilling and his personality has immensely changed. Although I have only had him two weeks, he has been very different lately. The first week and a half he would let me pick him up and hold him, he would lay on me and then eventually explore around with little to no huffing and putting his quills up. However, I have noticed some quills laying around when cleaning his cage and since then he curls into a very defensive spiky ball when I even come near the cage.

I was beginning to think that I had scared him or done something wrong. I had done a ton of research before getting Owen and i heard so many stories about "friendly" hedgehogs. So i believe I was one of those new owners with unrealistic expectations. I do have one question though, the breeder said how much Owen loved running when she had him, he has not touched his wheel here, so I tried putting him in it one night and he seemed terrified, he even started shaking. Has anyone else experienced something similar with this? If so, how do you get him exercising?

Again, thank you for your post. I feel a little better about all of this and less like it is just me that he doesn't like.

[attachment=0:2sv8pae8]owen.jpg[/attachment:2sv8pae8]


----------



## njdepietro

I will be a new owner and i honestly appreciate you posting this. I myself have done bundles of research and talked to countless breeders before making my decision to become a hedgie momma. I love how this website says it how it is, because sugar coating it is not going to get anyone anywhere. I beleive most people don't do enough to make sure a hedgie is a pet that they will truely want.


----------



## Courtmew

Tommy still huffs and puffs a lot. I can still pick him up with my bare hands but I've started just letting him sleep on my lap in one of my old t-shirts while I stroke his quills. He calms down pretty quickly and then will sleep for about 45 minutes. I know he's awake when I can see him sniffing the air. He likes the bathroom even though it's where he gets bathed and he usually explores for a few minutes if I put him on the coffee table but I usually keep my hands just off of the ledge so when he's done exploring he runs into them and straight up my arms into my lap.

He is without a doubt a snuggler. 

I socialize him with my roommates a few nights a week so he's comfortable with them too. It seems to be working well. He napped on my sister's lap while I cleaned his cage yesterday.


----------



## Don Ricci

I have to say it helps to be patient, or to think of them in terms of people. I looked up a lot about their behavior before I got Mitch, and so I expected shyness, actually more than I got, he's an incredibly friendly hedgie. I tried to think of them in terms of myself, I'm not an incredibly social person, and I'm not very friendly, my girlfriend actually tells me that they think my spirit animal is a hedgehog because I act so much like a typical one, so I approached him like I would approach me, if I weren't me, which is with a lot of patience (and treats) and very low expectations, but an unwillingness to give up. I decided whatever he wanted to do, it would be the best for both of us for me to just adapt to his behavior, so I did and it worked.


----------



## SarahB

This is a great post! Thank you for sharing. I am interested in getting a hedgie and have found a breeder here in St. Louis. The hedgie that I would be getting has not yet been conceived or born yet, so I'm trying to do as much research as I can. I have always had dogs and cats growing up, and as a kid I also had box turtles and parakeets. This post definetly prepared me for the event that my hedgie might not be so cuddly. But, I still think that a hedgie is a good fit for me


----------



## ponylover317

Thank god someone finally posted this. Hedgehogs are not dogs, they will not normally seek out affection. They are shy, timid PREY and will see you as a PREDATOR until you earn their trust.


----------



## heyimaddie

I just got my albino hedgehog Acantha expecting her to be a little grump to me. I knew hedgehogs aren't as affectionate as normal pets, and I was completely prepared to accept that.
But then I got her in my arms at the breeder, and she was affectionate and loving from the start. No puffing up or popping or hissing; just affection. She slept in my elbow and cuddled up to me when we got home.
When I got home, she puffed up. That night, she cuddled and explored and was as affectionate as ever.

And right as we speak, she's asleep on my hip, splated out sleeping, and I'm petting her quills. Not to mention she's quilling.

So, like I said earlier; I was never expecting a hedgehog that was loving. I was expecting a grumpy, angry, hissing and popping hedgehog. I was pleasantly surprised.

And as for Spartacus, my brother's... he's a grump. But the second he's picked up, he uncurls and his quills are completely down. But if you speak to him in a baby voice, he puffs up and pops and hisses at you.

So I'm currently exposed to both ends of the personality spectrum, and my friend's hedgehog, and I can say that no hedgehogs are the same. At all. So I hope the new owners like me understand this.


----------



## caressfromgod

Haha This sounds exactly like what I have to go through every time I introduce Mal to someone for the first time. I pet him like a cat, and roll him over to play with his little feets. Sometimes I'll even let him start trying to walk away and bat him over gently so that he rolls over like a dog and winds up back on his belly. A lot of people who are unfamiliar with him think I'm scaring him and that he's running away because he's afraid of me... but then they almost inevitably do the ONE thing he hates the most. Other than being woken up of course. They pet him with one finger. In less than a second the little ball of wiggles I was patting like a living maraca is a quilled up ball of hate.

The way I explain it to them is that there's nothing more uncomfortable than that person that aaaalmost puts their hand on your shoulder, but leaves it there in that "I'm not touching you" way. After I calm him down I can sometimes convince people to pet him with their full hand, nice and solidly... and suddenly he wants to run around and play again. Its hard for non-hedgehog people to understand that him "running away" is actually his happy hedgehog face.

After a long day of meeting strangers and being thoroughly bothered by me is when he's the MOST likely to sprawl out on my tummy to sleep. He loves long crazy days. The only time he's ever purred for me was when I took him out to see a movie. He even gets more snugly when listening to techno music. That is why I say have the bravest hedgehog.


----------



## Musicgirlr1996

Ya my hedgehog is a grumpy little hedgehog. She hisses and "growls" (it sounds like a purr but it always comes after a hiss so i assume that it is a growl) and whenever she sense movement of any sort she goes into a ball and hisses, clicks and growls. But when she is on my lap she enjoys exploring and continuously tugs on my clothing... Sometimes biting through the clothing making her bite the skin instead. She also loves her meal worms (she even purrs sometimes) and she licks my skin all the time (then of course self anointing afterwards). Sometimes she balls up and draws blood with her quills... She is currently 8 almost 9 months old. I have had her for about 6-7 of those months (got her when she was 7.5 weeks old)


----------



## ByeByeBeautiful1

I'm so condused I'm holding Luna in been blanket She crawls on me and stuff but I haven't picked her up with my hands yet because she's balls and chuffs a lot. Ppl keep telling me to just man handle her but how do u pick up an angry spike ball not only does it hurt me but wouldn't it be better for binding if I let her come to me?


----------



## NaeLorraine

I'm so excited! This is just what I was needing and looking for! I have had my first hedgie for 2 weeks now and was wondering if her behavior was normal. I had read all these stories and watched a ton of videos about cuddly sweet hedgehogs. She was super comfortable and never rolled into a ball the day I brought her home but she has seemed to regress in the days since. I expected that to happen and thought that she would get more calm and comfortable as time went by but now I totally understand that she might not. She is super sweet sometimes but at times seems rather "grumpy" it's still a little early to tell for sure but I'm pretty sure she does NOT like to be picked up unless she just happens to want you to. She's seems most content to just walk around on my stomach and burrow into my sweater. She likes to either curl up or splat on my stomach under my sweater and sleep. She almost always poops on me but maybe that will get better. Guess we'll just have to see!  She also loves to climb up my side! While under my sweater, and get up on my shoulder. She loves to climb through my hair! She drops those head quills every time she hears a noise, especially when she hears the dogs breathing!  I just love her to pieces and think they have the cutest stinking faces!


----------



## momIImany

NaeLorraine~ That sounds like my little hedgie. The pooping will get less. Mine used to poop (it seems) every time she breathed! But now, at 8 months, she can hold it. Mimzy loves to cuddle in the sleeve of my bathrobe and climb up to my shoulder and back. Remember to watch your hair and check your hedgie often that she doesn't get your hair tangled in her paws. It can cause her to loose circulation and loose a foot.


----------



## NaeLorraine

Awe! How cute! At the moment she is in what seems to be her favorite spot, hiding in my sweater. The pooping already seems to be getting better! I try to wake her up and get her to move around in her cage for a bit before I pick her up so she'll go before I get her out.  
Thanks for the tip about the hair! I will definitely be sure to keep an eye on that!


----------



## velooyuotn

On the topic of poop... I am new to the hedgehog community, so this question might come off as common sense or kind of stupid but I just want to make sure. I know you're only suppose to wash them every once in a while, not daily... so if they get poop boots and you play with them do you just wipe their feet with a wet cloth or something? Or do you just let them run around with poop boots?


----------



## ByeByeBeautiful1

My hedgehog runs around , annoints on me often, curls up beside me and will walk around on me and lick me. I can only pick her up without a towel during bath time because that's when she's most relaxed She's 3 months. How do u guys get them under your sweaters? I'm not afraid of luma but her quills are still sharp and i when she huffs or jumps they are like needles and really hurt. Do they get easier to handle or will she always be this sharp because i dont wanr o stop her from going under where she wants to go


----------



## reedwoman814

ByeByeBeautiful1 said:


> My hedgehog runs around , annoints on me often, curls up beside me and will walk around on me and lick me. I can only pick her up without a towel during bath time because that's when she's most relaxed She's 3 months. How do u guys get them under your sweaters? I'm not afraid of luma but her quills are still sharp and i when she huffs or jumps they are like needles and really hurt. Do they get easier to handle or will she always be this sharp because i dont wanr o stop her from going under where she wants to go


They don't have quills on their tummies, which is the part that touches when they go under your shirt. If you show the hedgie that they can go in there, they quickly learn to burrow into your shirt and cuddle up. Aeris LOVES to spread out with her tummy against my warm skin. But as for whether you get used to the quills, I find that I definitely am getting used to them and how to handle her so that her quills don't poke me.


----------



## NaeLorraine

Exactly! I think you just get used to it and learn how to adjust. I still get poked quite often but it's usually only bothersome when Gerdie moves in reverse.  Even then, I will gently adjust either myself or her to where it's more comfortable. She usually just gets still and comfy and takes a nap. I LOVE when she stretches out and sleeps with her head resting in my hand or with her little feet pressed against my palm!


----------



## NaeLorraine

Here is a picture I took of her hanging out on the couch with me this evening! I don't think I will ever get over how stinking cute her little face is! <3


----------



## momIImany

NaeLorraine 
She's beautiful. Isn't it funny how quickly we can fall head-over-heals in love with these little balls of quills?


----------



## Quill7

I'm a new hedgie owner.....got Q-tip 2 weeks ago! This post is so helpful and encouraging and also a reminder to just let a hedgie BE a hedgie. I'm looking forward to learning a lot from you guys and developing a great relationship with Q-tip which will be easy....he is so cute and I already love him! Thanks again.


----------



## momIImany

Quill7 ~ welcome to the forum and I love the name Q-tip. post pictures please.


----------



## Bones

Having taken vacation and visted our Friends my wife and I fell head over hills in love with Hedgehogs....OMG how could i have not known about this little critter that is so freaking AWESOME!! 
Anyways love the Forum and love all the questions and concerns..I myself enjoy it that we have to build up a trust with our pet Hedgie's. 
Ive heard Smudge Purr..when he nuzzels into my arms and nuzzels my neck. Am i to understand that they can purr when content or happy?


----------



## zamxonk

velooyuotn said:


> On the topic of poop... I am new to the hedgehog community, so this question might come off as common sense or kind of stupid but I just want to make sure. I know you're only suppose to wash them every once in a while, not daily... so if they get poop boots and you play with them do you just wipe their feet with a wet cloth or something? Or do you just let them run around with poop boots?


If Ambrose just has 3 or 4 toes with poop caked under the nail, I'd leave it, but otherwise he gets a footbath. For him, that usually means daily. I have a five gallon bucket. I put a washcloth in the bottom (for texture, when he walks on it, it helps rub the poop off) and fill it with about 1/2 inch of warm water. He sits in there for as long as it takes for the poop to get soft and fall off. Sometimes I have to rub his toes or brush his nails with a toothbrush too. A footbath doesn't dry out his skin because most of him doesn't go in the water.


----------



## Gloria11

This was so helpful to read as a new hedgie owner! I did the research, but did not get the "real" story until I read this! I feel so much better now, knowing that my hedgie is acting normal! He hates to be handled, and will huff and pop every time he sees my hand approach him, but he will happily sleep in my lap for hours and loves to cuddle into my neck. I knew I wasn't going to be getting a cuddly pet, but I'm glad to know that I might never be able to reach for him without him quilling up. Thank you!!


----------



## Oliver

*Oliver Ashby and learning how to be poked.*

Hello! This is actually my first post on the forum. I am the proud mother of a 4 month old pinto Pygmy male named Oliver Ashby. He is the cutest thing. 
I believed that my weeks of research and 100's of dollars spent in preparation would make me the complete amazing hedgehog mom.. And boy was I surprised. He hissed, popped and lunged at me (and still does) and when I walk near his cage he sometimes hisses so loud you can hear him under his mounds of fleeces! 
I've owned many and animal in my time. Sheep, chickens, dogs, cats, fish, hamsters and a leopard gecko.. And NO animal can compare to the uniqueness of Oliver. I am still adjusting to being poked and prodded and the immediate bowel movements when his bum hits his bath, but I wouldn't trade this experience for the world. I know his huffing and puffing (and blowing the house down ) is just his was of saying "Hey, lady, I have no idea who you are and why are you waking me up!". And I accept his grumpiness. I know in time out relationship will form and my hands will heal 

Advice from a first time hedgie mom with the patience of a saint.


----------



## Haley

I am about to become a Hedgie Momma and I just wanted to say how very helpful this thread and the whole site has been. Getting a pet that I have no experience with and know no one who does is a little intimidating. At least we have a good vet that has experience with them.

I have compulsively read everything I could find, and watched tons of YouTube videos. My kids and husband have too. 

I'm sure once we get her home I will be here asking questions.


----------



## Wilf44

I am also new to being a hedgehog mum.. but come on.. i can't even vaguely understand why anyone would expect a hedgehog to be 'loving and cuddly'.
It appears i'm very lucky with my boy, he has a fab temperament and even after just 2 weeks i feel we have both come a long way, but he's still a hedgehog, and i think the reason things are falling into place is because i am reasonable with what i expect! 

He raises his quills when i say it's time to wake up in the evening if hes in bed, he huffs if hes asleep in my hood and i move without being told its okay to move. He doesn't want to be persistently poked and prodded throughout the day. He poops just about everywhere and really couldnt care less weather he treads it into what ever hes stood on, weather its your favorite white shirt or your bed sheets. 
He comes up and snuggles in my hair and in my hood... not because he wants a cuddle or affection, but because he's doing the natural thing to find some were warm and safe. If the duvet cover on my lap is closer, thats were he'll go. He's got a whole box of 'toys' but hes not interested in any of them. He doesnt want to learn to juggle or tightrope walk, he wants to be snuggled and warm, and occasionally scale the great heights of the sofa and use me as a climbing frame... all in a quest to find the perfect warm place to snooze. 
He doesnt choose to wake up during the day to 'hang out' with me, and he really couldnt care less if i disappeared and never came back, and he probably wouldnt even realize i was gone (until he got hungry... he is a man after all).
A hedgehog, although it may not seem, is not going to wake up each morning and be waiting to go to the park with you, play fetch or go walking. He'll probably be asleep. You probably wont see hide nor hair (or quill) of him until you go to bed at night, then all your hear is the crunching of his dinner and the patter of paws on his wheel (and the splatter of poop). Youll probably be really offended when you wait around all day at the weekend to see him with no success, yet when you arrive home on monday after school or work you find hes been a dirty stop out all day, simply because you haven't been there to bother him.
They require poo picking (and a lot of it!) every morning. Close watch over their diet. Paramount temperature control. Scheduled clean outs. Washing (and this doesnt mean floating them in a bath twice a week because its cute and you think they like it.. as youtube videos suggest..) and more than anything, money. Although they arnt the most expensive animals to keep, the gear they need comes at a cost, especially when it comes to warmth.

Having spent the last few paragraphs making hedgehogs sounds like the devils spawn.. now for the good stuff.

The satisfaction of a happy, healthy hedgehog is unreal. Having a hedgehog that is happy enough to accept your presence is like being worshiped by a king or queen. 
When he snuggles in your hoodie or under your tshirt, its because hes learnt your scent and knows your not a threat, but a protector. He feels safe being tucked away with you and that is an achievement in its self. Think how long you spent in the park as a child trying to convince that bird or squirrel to come near to you with no luck. It's just the same.. but this 'wild' animal has accepted you as part of its environment, and although it doesnt class you as a 'friend', you are classed as 'something thats safe and will protect'. 

He will give you hours of entertainment with his comical expressions, anointing over weird and wonderful things (my face in my lads case!... compliment? I think so!) and simply the positions he achieves and places he manages to squeeze into. Each hedgehogs strange little quirks they have are to die for. Some love toys and to drag and throw things about, to rush around with tubes on their heads and all sorts of odd things. You learn their individual noises, sounds and actions and learn to understand what your being told, what they need and how their feeling. You come to learn just by looking if somethings wrong.. and to be honest they do the same in return. If i'm stressed or upset my boy knows, i guess by being sensitive to body temperature and what not.. but he still learns to know when your relaxed and when somethings not right. 
They will happily sit with you and listen for as long as you need to be listened too.. and they'll never tell a sole.

Every hog differs but they all need love warmth and security, just like people. If we were all the same life would be pretty rubbish, wouldnt it?

The more you put in, the more you get out, you just have to understand what your getting out is more of a ''as far as i know shes not going to eat me but i think i'll make sure by becoming samurai spikes, i'll just uncurl a little sooner this time'', rather than a ''i love you please don't leave me''. 

Hedgehogs make fantastic pets, if you just give them time to be a hedgehog in return.


----------



## AngelCake

This is a great thread. I'd highly recommend to anyone ever considering to get a hedgehog to read this thread. 

As someone who has volunteered in animal shelters, I'd just say you should always do your research when considering adopting or buying an animal. Be it hamster, rabbit, ferret, guinea pig, hedgehog, etc. Even dogs should be researched, especially if you get a certain breed, as different breeds can have different needs (for example, border collies are far more energetic than certain breeds.) It both puzzles and angers me that people don't do their research. By not doing your research you risk your pet's health and happiness. Ultimately, you may end up surrendering your pet due to not being prepared or satisfied with their behavior.

I have seen and met people giving up their hedgehog for them simply being a hedgehog. They didn't like them being nocturnal, they were very poopy (of course they were just a baby hedgehog), poopy wheels. Of course the big one, their hedgehog was being the naturally timid, shy creatures they are huffing, popping, and being pokey when settling in their new, strange home or when they just felt plain frightened.

Hedgehogs are delightful, but obviously not the pet for everyone no matter how adorable they may look.

Sorry for the tangent, but it did somewhat pertain to behavior expectations.

You certainly need to be patient and work at your hedgehogs speed, not your own. 

I'm so glad to see progress has been made with my girl. She's wonderful.


----------



## erinaceidae

My Udo is incredibly cuddly, sometimes getting grouchy when I put him back - he'll sulk. Has anyone heard of this? I love it, but is it safe to? we keep the house warm and his CHE lamp is always on so I doubt he's cold..


----------



## Toast55

I thought these little guys would be super sweet at first. Then I started hearing about the grumps. And let me tell you, it scared me. 
But I went out and got my little toast. (And six weeks later got my little Harvey because his owner could no longer care for him) 
And I think I was down right blessed with my little hoglets. They are the sweetest most open hedgies you will ever meet. I am so thankful I chose these two. 
Because I sure am in love ! <3


----------



## pammiet

Wow, thanks for this info! I have been considering my hedgie to be very temperamental, but now can see he's just being a hedgie. He is somewhat more comfortable with the cats than with we people, which seems kind of strange. But there are those times when he seems to like being held or having his face stroked, which makes up for all the times he huffs and curls up.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp

AngelCake said:


> This is a great thread. I'd highly recommend to anyone ever considering to get a hedgehog to read this thread.
> 
> As someone who has volunteered in animal shelters, I'd just say you should always do your research when considering adopting or buying an animal. Be it hamster, rabbit, ferret, guinea pig, hedgehog, etc. Even dogs should be researched, especially if you get a certain breed, as different breeds can have different needs (for example, border collies are far more energetic than certain breeds.) It both puzzles and angers me that people don't do their research. By not doing your research you risk your pet's health and happiness. Ultimately, you may end up surrendering your pet due to not being prepared or satisfied with their behavior.


THANK YOU!! It makes me so angry when I see people giving up their pets because they didn't do their research on them. I'm in college, and a girl a couple houses down from me got a husky puppy for Christmas. Well, she ended up giving the puppy away because it was "too much for her to handle." Well, duh! Grr.


----------



## MeowHype

I understand that this thread is old, I still thinking posting here will help future readers. Also this thread is a sticky, so I don't think it will get as lost in the shuffle.

I've only had Skullmageddon for a little over three weeks now. So far he is still adjusting. slowly biting me less and less, and only biting if my hands are near him when something wakes him up.

I've learned that he likes to snuggle in my armpit an pretend the whole world is not real. He will sleep on or around me for hours. I've had him out for four hours while sewing, and he was sleeping the whole time.

So far, it doesnt matter who he is on so long as he can get under a blanket and sleep.

I will be honest, I would love it if he was awake with me a bit more often, but this is still his first month, he's still getting used to the schedule we have here and I just don't want to stress him out. So I'd rather let him sleep, and someday he'll wake up and maybe want to play. I mean play, not wake up and try to steal my sweater. If not thats ok, he's so cute. Every time I see him I love him so much!

The one time he did want to run around and play for a while, was just after a bath.
Even if I stay up as late as I can, he will sleep on me, but if I put him back, he will play in his cage and use his wheel. So I think hes still a little nervous too, Like if he sleeps it will go away.


----------



## SarahLaurenx3

Oh wow this post is extremely helpful! I recently got my mom a hedgie, and I guess we expected them to be very affectionate animals, but this post made me realize my hedgie is very affectionate already! His name is Quilleran, and he loves to snuggle, and sleep on us! Of course I don't think he gets to do it as often as he wants, because he does have to sleep in his cage sometimes, haha. Anyway, just stopping in to say thank you to all who contributed their thoughts and experiences!


----------



## Jessica

*new hedgehog owner*

i recently got my first hedgehog almost 2 weeks ago she is around 3 month old, i am just wondering if it is normal for them to sleep when ever u are handeling them? every time i handle her she just curls up on my hand or chest and passes out


----------



## shelbythehedgehog

I think people think that they are always happy. But to me, I love it when Shelby is crabby and happy, because in reality, people are like that too. Sometimes we are grumpy and just have bad days like hedgehogs do. 

It does take a while for them to get used to people because Shelby is almost 6 months and she's just know getting used to me and showing me affection. She trusts me. Not all hedgehogs are like that like Kalandra said though. I think I just got lucky with her. It's either that or I must be doing something right! Shelby is my first hedgehog so it's not like I know how to tame them even more to where they show affection.


----------



## feder

Thanks a lot for posting this. I just got a hedgehog recently and he displays a lot of the behaviors you mentioned. Actually, he sounds a lot like Riley! I was a little worried about him because he seems so terrified of everything. But I feel like I understand him a little better after reading this!


----------



## CoffeeKat

This thread should be mandatory reading for everyone even considering adding a hedgehog to the family, and every one of those cute You Tube videos with loving, interactive hedgies should have a disclaimer: "They don't come like this, you have to work for it". This thread is excellent.


----------



## Prickerz

Reading through all of these responses has really prepared me as well as I think someone can be prepared for a new hedgie. 
I don't care if I get a cuddler or an explorer. Yes, I will be disappointed if my hedgehog never wants to even be touched, but I will love her just the same! I just want to give her a good life and make sure she is always safe and happy!


----------



## amcferon

My hedgehog, Rolo, used to huff at me whenever I would walk into the room. When I got him, just over a year ago, he wasn't used to being handled at all. When I tried to pick him up to take him out of his cage, he immediately balled up in my hands. I held him until he felt it was safe enough to uncurl. Ever since I hold him at least once every two days. He seems to have grown used to me handling him and loves to climb onto my shoulder and plays with my Labrador/Border Collie mix, Shadow. Now Rolo is completely comfortable with me coming and going and barely flinches when I open his cage door. He loves to spend time running around in the grass on a sunny day (I live in Texas so it's usually pretty moderate and he's never unsupervised.)


----------



## hedgielover224

I find it funny that hedgehogs like being pet in certain places sometimes. My little one only likes the middle section along where his spine is pet. Anywhere else and you're almost guaranteed to get poked my a hussy little popping ball of quills!


----------



## tmhs1996

I've recently and unexpectedly became the owner of a hedgehog. I took him from an abusive owner and he is extremely agressive. He doesn't let anyone touch him and he bites Whenever someone tries. This poor little guy is traumatized by his past and I want him to have a happy future. Any advice on how to make him less agressive?


----------



## Lilysmommy

Just be very patient with him and try not to have any expectations. Give him LOTS and lots of time. Take him out every night. You can protect your hands with a fleece blanket if he's trying to bite you when you do. Don't push him on being pet or interacting with you at first. Just take him out, let him snuggle up into a blanket in your lap, and do something else. This may go for weeks. As he starts to calm down and realize you're okay, you can start offering treats (not from your fingers - use chopsticks or plastic tweezers) and see if he'll take them from you to further reinforce that you're a good thing.

Move slowly around him. Speak quietly, try to keep the environment as low-key as you can. Dim lights, light background noise, etc.

Hopefully with time he'll start to relax with you, but don't expect that he may ever become a very friendly or calm hedgehog. He may always stay defensive, not like being pet, etc. It'd be understandable if he doesn't. Just give him time and love and see what happens.


----------



## ponylover317

I LOVE this post. 
When I got Layla, she was 2 months old and rather shy, but friendly when taken out to play. I tried socializing her and handling her a ton when she was a baby so that hopefully she's be friendlier as an adult. Unfortunately, that wasn't the case. Layla doesn't seek me out when "playing", or when I let her run around out of her cage, except to hide under my legs or something if there's no other furniture around for her to hide under. She will 100% of the time, no matter what time it is, be in a ball, quills up, huffing and occasionally clicking when I get her out of her cage. I cannot touch her for minutes afterwards (or make any noise or move haha) until she decides to go exploreon Her own. She is not interested in cuddling, and only seeks me out if it's to chew on me and then anoint herself haha. To many new hedgehog owners this may seem like a "grumpy" hog. This is why I love this thread. Layla is not grumpy- she's just a hedgehog. Hedgehogs are not dogs and we are not their "master" or even a doting figure to them. Sometimes owners need to appreciate the little things. Like for instance, Layla allows me to hold her (after she's had due time to "wake up") but never allows any other member of my family or friends to. This may seem like a small thing to be able to even hold your pet, but it can be a big thing for hedgehogs.


----------



## Beasty

When I first got Beasty she had been bounced around a lot and showed all the shy defensive behaviors. The way I built my bond with her is I started bringing her out to play on my bed, letting her sniff, tunnel, play as she saw fit. By accident one late afternoon we fell asleep and had a long nap when I woke up she was curled up behind my knees, it's the first real bonding we did & our naps became routine as the weeks went on she started stretch out like a cat with her furry little belly pressed against any exposed skin she could find. The trust that was built has led to other amazing things and trust builds every day, now when I come home from work and she hears me, she comes out and waits for me to get her for a nap in the bed. I also leave my TV on low all the time when I'm gone so noise isn't an issue now. I've gently tried to acclimate her into my life and have been mindful of her sensitivity. I hope this helps anyone out there who is having bonding issues. My little hog hasn't had much stability so if she can adapt I think there is hope for all.


----------



## JellyChuu

I got my hedgehog a few days ago and I was prepared for him to be defensive and grumpy, but he was nice and started to explore everything, of course he is a little shy but I can pick him up and he won't get his quills up, I'm so happy


----------



## mji

Super informative! 
We just got a hedgehog (adopted) and are trying to build a bond with him (my fiancé and I), all in all I just want the little guy (Frank) to feel relaxed, even if we never get to the point of cuddling like some hedgies do, that's OK, but just want him to not get so stressed
If you or anyone has any advice, please read and let me know!! )))
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...our/107650-scared-puffing-huffing-noises.html


----------



## honeybun

I feel very relieved reading this entire thread. I have been feeling down the last couple of days because I took it personal and thought my Honeybun "hated me"  I now realize that she is behaving the way she is due to quilling. I've had her for almost four weeks now, and I have tired multiple treats, bedding, and houses to make her feel more comfortable. Honestly, this baby is pretty spoiled haha. She runs from me also, but it's funny at times. She will freeze and stop doing whatever she's doing when I enter the room. Then I'll walk over to her cage and greet her and she'll bury her head in her blankie. Then I'll duck and be out of her sight, but still where I can see her. She'll poke her head out to look for me and figure out where I am. We'll do this for what seems like forever and then and only then that's when I'm able to pick her up. She likes to be cuddled by my chest, but not into a ball. She loves my bed and tolerates when I touch her under her ears and her neck. I think so many new owners have seen YouTube videos of extremely sociable and friendly hogs where we assumed they were all like that. Still, I love her all the same and I am so happy she's part of my family now.


----------



## HedgieLady92

I remember a year ago when I first got my albino baby, Prince. He was the last of his litter and the loner of a litter of hedgehogs brought to a pet store. I actually didn't see him in his enclosure because he was buried in the bedding of the cage, but I asked to see him anyway. The lady at the store told me that I would probably want to wait until the next shipment because this particular hedgie wasn't too social and he never came out of his ball for others to greet him. Without having done any research, I took the trembling, hissing, popping, quilled creature into my hands. He was very prickly, so I had to hold him with the cloth that the associate picked him up with. She told me the same story, "He's anti social, and he doesn't like human interaction. He always balls up and hisses that he doesn't want to come out. He rarely bites, but he is just against human interaction so much that he is just not a very viable pet." I was shocked. I held him in my hands and gently blew on his nose like the store associates had, and he absolutely hated it. He balled up and hissed and popped. In about ten minutes, I had felt out what was a wrong move with him and what wasn't. Touching his quills was a no no. He hated having his quills stroked , and he remained balled so I couldn't touch his fuzzy belly. I started giving him what I now call "mommy pats," and I held him close to me and just very gently bounced him like a baby with NY fingers. During this process, I started to see his nose, and then he balled up again with the amount of intrigued children that had gathered around me. I began to wonder if those screams and giggles are what made him "antisocial." 
I spoke to the associate, and learned that he was nearly past his age limit for the pet store, and that he would be impossible to introduce to another group of hedgies because he was a male, and they fight. I pondered what his future would be like, and I shrugged with chills when the associate made me aware that he would be eunthanized if he hadn't sold soon. 
At first, I thought it was a hopeless cause, but I was determined to save this little fella from certain death. I wasn't sure what I was getting myself into, and I wanted just a few more minutes with this tiny life in my hands. I started to walk around the pet store, and I asked the associate what types of food that they ate and which bowls to get for him. She said "he isn't your average hedgehog ma'mm. Are you sure you don't want to wait for the next batch?" To be honest, I would be done with vacation in a week, and I thought this guy deserved a chance. I lifted him up to my eyes and said "Comon little guy. I want to see that precious face you're hiding." The woman seemed to want to take him back to his solitude. I still gave him momma pats, and ten minutes later he had unballed and was gnawing on the embroidery on my sweater. Right then, I knew he was for me, and I handed over my last 300 dollars for him and all of his supplies. I held him every single day and gently spoke to him. Today, he is still a bit shy, but I have fallen in love with his grumpy disposition and I couldn't picture myself without him. I had no idea what I was getting myself into as a hedgie momma, but I did it. I committed myself, and I think more people need to do research and understand their nature before committing, because without knowledge, you are only partially committing. 
A year later, I have two Mr. Prickles. Lol. I spent over twelve hours on the road for my second one, and he is my little fatty. I'm still learning a lot, but my hedgies bring me so much joy, and I embrace their very different personalities.


----------



## Sarax95

I read this post last night and I've come back with a bit of a rant, brilliant post btw I just wish people would really think before purchasing any animal but especially a hedgehog, its not a jaggy guinea pig. Anyway I watched a video on Facebook of hedgehogs "being cute", totally unrealistic and not actually entirely in the hedgehogs interests ( head stuck in toilet roll holders, on its back in a bath, filming it on its back trying to get on its feet ). All the comments say something along the lines of "cute! I want one now!".

Sorry this has really annoyed me! And breathe.....


----------



## Sprite0561

I am a new hedgehog owner (2 weeks, 2 days in) and I am so very glad to read all this advice. I did a lot of reading and research prior to bringing Hedgewig home and I really did not fully understand how long it takes for a hedgehog to get use to his new home and people and other critters. I thought I was doing something wrong, honestly. 

But now I know its patient, persistence, and sticking as close to a schedule as life allows. And watching for those little signs that says he is relaxing.

I am happy with the baby steps he and I are making - he curls up and huffs and hiss at me, but its taking less and less time for him to uncurl and lay down his quills. He does click and pop, but then he pokes his head up to look at me and starts snuffling and exploring. 

Thank you so much for providing a place where I can read up on my new family member and share stories and pics.


----------



## Grace Lee

*My hedgehog is a genius at escaping!*

Hi, can someone give me advice on how to stop my hedgehog Spiky from escaping from his box?
My mom says I should interact with him, but I don't know how.
Whenever I try to carry/touch him (with gloves, of course) he just rolls into his spike ball and scares me.
What am I supposed to do?
Please help!


----------



## Grace Lee

*6th time!*

Spiky has now escaped for the 6th time this day. 
It is difficult to put him back in the box, but he gets out so easily. 
I'm afraid he will escape during the night and get stepped by us. 
If I block the top, he wouldn't be able to breathe.
So what do I do?
We just got him a week or two ago and we researched, but I don't know anything about interacting and training the hedgehog! It said that a hedgehog could be trained like a dog. But is that possible on my hedgehog? 
Also, why is he trying to escape? We gave him carrots but he ate only a little bit and continued on his way. Does he not like the box? Should it be bigger? If he doesn't like it, why not?

Please answer ASAP!
Thanks!


----------



## twobytwopets

You have two issues, a cage that isn't properly containing him. As well as a hedgehog that is not being handled. 
Your mom is right. You need to handle him. Every single night for at least 30 minutes. The gloves won't help anything, so get rid of them. If you feel need to protect your hands then use a piece of fleece to pick him up. If he goes in a ball, huffs, jumps or does anything you still pick him up without reacting. 
As far as the cage escaping, start a post the housing section with pictures and or a description of the cage and we can make suggestions about keeping him in the cage.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro

I don't know where our got your information from, but nothing of what you are saying is mentioned in this forum. 

Cages need lids and ventilation
Heating
Light 

Hedgehogs need cat food insects plus treats (fruit, veggies). 
They need min. 30 minute daily interaction 
No gloves to handle them. 

They cannot be train like dogs, they are nothing like dogs. 

I'd suggest you read most of the stickies on the different sections of the forum so you get accurate information about your pet and if you have more questions start a new thread in the correct spot so we can help you out.


----------



## Grace Lee

It wasn't a cage, it was a box. We put stuff like wood shavings for the bedding and a towel to act as a blanket. It also had a water bowl (with shallow water). I don't know why Spiky doesn't like the box. It looks fine to me...


----------



## Grace Lee

Also, how do I start a new thread? Sorry but I'm pretty new on this website, can you teach me please?


----------



## twobytwopets

I was hoping something was lost in translation. Buy him an appropriate cage. Not doing so is negligent. If it's not possible, then he needs to be in a home where people can provide proper care.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro

Go to the housing part of the forum and see the ideas and options for cages, a box is in no way the right housing system. 

Did you do any research before getting your hedgehog? Seems like you don't really know anything about them and if you are not willing to learn and make changes ASAP is neglect and your hedgehog should be with someone willing to provide the right accommodations. 

Box can harbor mites and get dirty pretty fast and the they can get sick.


----------



## Aurora81

I am still hoping this is just some kind of troll. If not, please read the stickies, do your research and start taking care of your hedgie.


----------



## Yarder

Yikes, you guys are harsh. I understand the concern for the safety of the hedgie but this poster sounds like a kid. 

IMO: Grace will never be back to post or ask more questions, because of the harsh responses she was given, which will lead to a worse situation for the hedgie. This forum is an awesome resource and I'd hate for Grace to walk away without utilizing the knowledge to be gleaned here.


----------



## BirdieAndOtis

I simply have a question about my new hedgehog and a shih Tzu I have had for a while now. I just got him 3 days ago, and he seems to be kind of slowly adjusting a wee bit every day as he is only a couple months old. My dog Zoe doesn't like that little Otis seems to be a threat with his quills and all, and she can't seem to stay away. Ever. I'm wondering what may be the most effective way for him to not fear ever leaving his cage. She does not bite him ever, simply is always sniffing at him and scaring him and making him huff and curl into a ball. I want him to be as comfortable as possible, but also want for my dog to quit getting poked when she gets too close


----------



## nikki

Please start your own thread with your question.


----------



## cwallace4runner

Mine's about a year old. The previous owner had small children handle him and she said it was very friendly.

I've had him about a month now but he's just grouchy, angry, defensive, and just recently he started biting my fingers when I try to hold him. Maybe he's mad because I trimmed his nails. It's not like I hurt him, he can now use his wheel and actually run. I do daily bonding time but he's shy, turns his back to me, hisses and curls up, furrows his eyebrows and jumps out at me with spikes.

Getting kinda frustrated. If I had known they were such bad pets I wouldn't have got one. This is mostly just me venting but yeah, I highly doubt he's gonna get any better. Kinda useless to have a pet that just sleeps 23 hours and hides/antisocial.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro

...


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro

cwallace4runner said:


> Mine's about a year old. The previous owner had small children handle him and she said it was very friendly.
> 
> I've had him about a month now but he's just grouchy, angry, defensive, and just recently he started biting my fingers when I try to hold him. Maybe he's mad because I trimmed his nails. It's not like I hurt him, he can now use his wheel and actually run. I do daily bonding time but he's shy, turns his back to me, hisses and curls up, furrows his eyebrows and jumps out at me with spikes.
> 
> Getting kinda frustrated. If I had known they were such bad pets I wouldn't have got one. This is mostly just me venting but yeah, I highly doubt he's gonna get any better. Kinda useless to have a pet that just sleeps 23 hours and hides/antisocial.


They have different personalities, it takes time for them to come out of their shell especially when they had been rehomed. He doesn't sleep 23 hours, he's awake when you are asleep, there is a reason they are called nocturnal. Unfortunately, looks like you didn't really do much research. You might want to find him a home where he would be loved and you get a dog. From your post, it doesn't look like you have the patience to deal with a hedgehog.


----------



## Pin cushion Mom

*Am I doing the right thing?*

Hi,

I am the excited new owner of a "pin cushion"...his name. This little guy will walk into my husband's hand when called, snuggle with me on the sofa, and even seems to chill around my cats. (of course, I never leave my cats unattended with pin cushion).

I am writing because I am having a bit of trouble getting him out of the cage. After he is in my hands, or on my lap, he is a very affectionate little guy...but he is extremely grumpy when I try to lift him out. I have had him about a week now. He will even nuzzle against my fingers and hand in the cage, but when I go to lift him up...he pops at me. Also, when I go to stroke his quills...an action that he seems to like while setting on my lap...he will pop while in the cage. I try to lift from under him like I am supposed to, but he really seems to be uncomfortable with me getting him. On the other hand, he allows my hubby to pick him up after only a few seconds of reassurance. So, I tend to think that I am doing something wrong. He really seems to have bonded with me and will raise his head in response t my voice when I am at the cage, but doesn't want to be picked up by me. It would be all well and good, but my husband works long shifts, and I want to spend time with pin cushion while he is gone.

I feel extremely blessed with a friendly, usually calm little boy...a wonderful addition to my other furry babies...and he seems to be comfortable with me...but we have one little problem described above. Any advice?


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro

Pin cushion Mom said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am the excited new owner of a "pin cushion"...his name. This little guy will walk into my husband's hand when called, snuggle with me on the sofa, and even seems to chill around my cats. (of course, I never leave my cats unattended with pin cushion).
> 
> I am writing because I am having a bit of trouble getting him out of the cage. After he is in my hands, or on my lap, he is a very affectionate little guy...but he is extremely grumpy when I try to lift him out. I have had him about a week now. He will even nuzzle against my fingers and hand in the cage, but when I go to lift him up...he pops at me. Also, when I go to stroke his quills...an action that he seems to like while setting on my lap...he will pop while in the cage. I try to lift from under him like I am supposed to, but he really seems to be uncomfortable with me getting him. On the other hand, he allows my hubby to pick him up after only a few seconds of reassurance. So, I tend to think that I am doing something wrong. He really seems to have bonded with me and will raise his head in response t my voice when I am at the cage, but doesn't want to be picked up by me. It would be all well and good, but my husband works long shifts, and I want to spend time with pin cushion while he is gone.
> 
> I feel extremely blessed with a friendly, usually calm little boy...a wonderful addition to my other furry babies...and he seems to be comfortable with me...but we have one little problem described above. Any advice?


Please start your own thread with your questions.


----------



## Mrs.Cain21

This is a great post for everyone to read. As a new owner myself, I have seen my little guys behavior change several times in the two months I have had him. I did my research before hand and somewhat knew what to expect though. The day I got pepper (he was a wedding Christmas present from my husband) he barely came out of his ball but after just one day he was social and loving to me. After a couple weeks he started quilling and became less social only coming out of his ball to eat or for a warm oatmeal bath. He is now done quilling but he still isn't the social guy he was when we first started our bond. I know he doesn't hate me though. He enjoys "scratching" his back right between his shoulder blades and will unball but he does still hiss at me. I have always believed this to be typical behavior for them since I called the breedery husband got him from and she explained to me what he was doing. His parents are the same way. 

My breeder has one of his brothers from the same litter and he is the exact opposite. He never hisses or pops and almost never balls up. He's one to "play" with you, he will chase your hand around the floor and roll across it almost like a cat who caught a toy on a string.

They are very neat pets if you have the patience and mentality to own one. I agree that hedgehogs are not for some people and the disappointment they feel often leads to their hedgehogs not getting the attention they need to create a bond because they are not "fun". 

I am looking into getting pepper a friend to see if he will become more social with other animals but he will always receive the same amount and care as he does now. 

Thank you for the post.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Are you looking to get him another hedgehog as a friend? Or another animal? Either way, that's not really a good idea. Hedgehogs are solitary animals, especially males. He can't be near a female hedgehog as they will breed. Male hedgehogs will often fight, or at best, ignore each other. And hedgehogs aren't usually much more social with other animals than they are with hedgehogs. If you want another hedgehog or animal for you, that's one thing, but please don't get one with the expectation that it will do anything for Pepper - it could very well make him worse at least for a bit while he adjusts to the new smells & presence of a different animal, to be honest.


----------



## grenz21

I have had my hog for 6 months as soon as he hears you he wants to come out to snuggle in your neck and sleep if you put him down he will climb up your leg he just wants to be on you HOWEVER for the last 4 weeks he will launch himself at you and bite and will not let go even if he sees your bare feet when hes on the floor he literally runs at you with an open mouth and when I clench my fist so he can not get a grip he keeps going at me he wont give up, he doesnt huff that much and I can pick him up easily but show him some skin and he will bite, hold on and make a sucking noise till he draws blood !! have I got a vampire hog ??? hes 6months


----------



## Ewok_Girl

I think I got really lucky my little girl Jasmine she is an 8 week old african pygmy, I've had her for a week today and she absolutely loves snuggle time. I have a towel that I always use, I haven't washed it since I got her (she hasn't soiled it or anything) but she loves it she gives it a good sniff and burrows herself into it on my tummy. Tonight she started splatting and purring and even let me rub her behind the ears and a little bit on her face. I've made sure to handle her everyday and reward her with mealies I think it helps a lot, she also seems to like it when I play music with good instrumentals and she loves it when I sing to her she makes cute little noises and nudges me with her nose. <3


----------



## Laseterlass

I have two. One came from a breeder in the South. A breeder with a huge number. He is huffy and prickly. My other came from a home with a pair. She is sweet and curious. As a weanling she was handled daily and it shows.


----------



## AliZ

I adopted my hedgehog two weeks ago. Even though I researched beforehand and thought I was prepared, I quickly learned that it's very different owning your own hog! Plus, I also knew I was taking a risk adopting a rehomed hedgie so it's been an adjustment trying to get him to adapt to a new environment and start adding things to his life like fleece and slowly introducing better foods. It reminds me of motherhood. Before I had kids, I thought I knew a lot about parenting but after my children were actually born, it was a very different story! Plus, so much of what I read and was told from other hedgehog owners (and Mr. Tumnus' former owners!) was just flat out wrong! I wish so much that I had found this site sooner. Reading this forum has really helped as others have posted their own stories and issues with their hedgies. I've learned that one really needs to base their expectations on each individual pet rather than on the species as a whole. In hindsight, I wish that I could have babysat a hedgehog before owning one so that I would have more experience.


----------



## Jesscasket

I need help with my hedgie. So... he got given to me as the previous owner couldn't look after him anymore. I got told he was a bit grumpy but really affectionate. This was 7 months ago now. I feel so frustrated as I own so many pets but I just can't seem to bond with this guy. He drives me crazy yet when he relaxes, he's adorable. I just can't handle him. He'll trundle about in my hands but his quills will always be up and I can't touch him as he curls up. The only time he relaxes is when we go in the bathroom for bath time (which he hates) but even that's a struggle. We got so far with not constantly curling up in a ball when I go to pick him up to then being all aggressive and grumpy again. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I treat him well, he is fed well, he gets treats which he refuses to eat out of my hands. I don't wake him up as I'm a night owl anyway... so I just want to show him I'm not a threat and I've tried every technique and it just doesn't seem to work.

The good times are awesome. Don't get me wrong but will he ever change or is that it?


----------



## hedgielily

As with any pet, when they have enough of you, a hedgehog will definitely let you know. But Im the same way so. Great post. I have had many people ask us about our hedgehog experience, and we love it. However these lil cuties arent for everyone. <3


----------



## nikki

Jesscasket it can take up to a year for a hedgehog to adjust to a new home and a new owner. Older hedgies also take longer to adjust than a younger hedgehog would. He can still get better with time but it will take a lot of patience with him. There are a few hedgehogs that never become overly friendly and I've had a few older rescues that never wanted anything to do with me. The main thing is to not give up, to keep trying and also to realize that it's not that he hates you or is unhappy, it's just that he's a scared little creature being handled by a big scary person. Hedgehogs haven't been domesticated for long compared to dogs and cats so they aren't as quick to adjust as a cat or dog is.


----------



## KingHedggie

Hello,
My Hedgie is currently 3 months old. I have already gotten him to come out and play. He will climb all over me and ever start licking my neck. Sometimes he acts a little stubborn when I try and wake him up for play time. I am assuming it is just because he is still young and he wants his sleep. Just wanted another opinion on this.
Also his poops are little runny, just kind of soft. I have only had him about 3 days and I read this can be caused by stress of moving into a new environment. I am feeding him Blue Buffalo kitten food with the first ingrediant being chicken, this was the recommendation from the breeder.
Please let me know what you think! THANKS


----------



## Hedgiemom25

I am on day 3 with my 11 week old hedgie Lily. She pops a little when i pick her up, but then is ok. She wants to run constantly though. I would just let her run all over me like she wants to, but the one time I tried it (with my husband there just in case) she went right over my shoulder, onto my back, and tired to take off. Hubby had to catch her before she could make her escape. I discovered last night she will sit still in a bonding bag and tolerate my hand inside, but got upset every time I moved it. She actually bit me at one point. Should I just be letting her hang out with me in the bag at this point, or do I need to actually be trying to handle her?


----------



## Riqui

I am sooo glad I read this thread!! I have had Mustard for almost 4 months now (he is just 6 months old) and I was starting to develop that "he hates me" mentality. He is in a complete ball with his face covered most of the time that I hold him and I hardly see him unless I force him to come out. I was told to take him out at least once per day and hold him for at least 15 minutes per day. I am starting to think that he is an explorer after reading this, as it isn't until I get up and walk around with him the starts to settle down and look around.

I will accept the fact that "snuggling" may not be in our future, but I get it. I'm not a hugger! 

I am very thankful for this group!! Thank you for sharing your experiences and stories!


----------

